# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Psikologjia në shërbim të shëndetit

## salihaj

AUTOSUGJESTIONI
Pikërisht  LUTJA  ishte ajo që me mbajti të shëndoshë dhe vital gjatë të gjithë sfidave qe i kaluam, në periudhën largimit të parë nga puna në vitin 1990, papunësia deri në vitin 1998, shkelja e fushave të betejës gjatë betejës së UÇK-së nga Prekazi i Jasharajve e deri në Tropojë të Junikut, largimi i dytë nga puna dhe periudha e pushimit deri në pension nëse e përjetoi. Të jetoi edhe dhjetëmijë vjet kamë çfarë të punoi. Por edhe të vdes edhe pa e shkruar këtë përvojë timen nuk me mbet asgjë siç thotë  populli zhig.
Isha student i vitit të katërt pran Fakultetit të Bujqësisë në Prishtinë. Shoqërohesha me një student të vitit të pestë në mjekësi i quajturi Amir, me kombësi boshnjake. Ishte muaji prill,  fundi i semestrit të tetë, Amiri më tha: zotëri Hasan tani po përfundon me studime. Si inxhinier me siguri se do të zësh një post udhëheqës. Sado që është i vogël, ke me pas punë me njerëz. Do të shkosh në mbledhje, në tubime të ndryshme, do hani dhe do pini kohë e pa kohë. Pran të gjitha këtyre, me siguri do të keni dhimbje  koke, assesi mos lejo veten qe te rrini pa kokrra të kokës siç quhen Analgin. Pas çdo mbledhje, kur do bie për të fjet, e pinë një kokërr dhe nuk do të dhemb koka. Këshillin e tij e dëgjova dhe ashtu veprova deri në vitet e nëntëdhjeta. Gjatë periudhës së punësimit vërejta një dukuri shumë të qartë dhe shumë interesante. Në momentin kur në gjep e kisha Analginin, koka nuk me dhembte, ndërsa kur nuk e kisha në gjep Analginin koka me dhembte.  Atëherë konstatova se Analgini  ishte pikërisht sugjestioni i Amirit që në psikologji quhet heterosugjestion.
Me largimin tim nga puna, i vetmi shpëtim i imi, ishte të angazhohem  me diç edhe pse nuk më sjelltë dobi as mua as familjes sime. Mirëpo, qëllimi ishte ta ruaj shëndetin tim me një angazhim edhe pse nuk ishte përfitues material.  Në bibliotekën tima kisha libra të fushave të ndryshme shkencore. Material të bollshëm dhe të kompletuar kisha nga mbrojtja e bimëve, si ai praktik dhe teorik. Atëherë, bleva një makinë të madhe shtypi Oliveti. Fillova të sistemoi materien qysh prognoza, nga hulumtimi i sëmundjeve dhe dëmtuesve, si dhe verifikimin dhe luftimi i tyre. Siç thash më parë, kisha materie të mjaftuar teorike, ilustruese, fotografi dhe provojë  shumëvjeçare. 
Fillova të shkruaj, jo për autorësi, por në mënyrë instinkte të shkruaj, duke angazhuar trurin në diç më të mençur se sa të merrem me politikë ditore dhe thashë e thëna. Rrallë dilja në qytet. Kur dilja, kolegët dhe miqtë e mi ishin shumë kureshtar dhe më pyesnin; ku je bre aq shumë ditë nuk të kemi pa. Mua më dukej se ishte pyetje më e pëlqyer, sesa kur kishin më me thënë; ah bre na shurdhove me këto dokrra .
Kur kalova faqen e tetëqindtë duke shkruar si një lloj enciklopedie për mbrojtjen e bimëve, komshiu im Besnik Lajqi (Beni) ja behu dhe bëri çudi se si shkruaja tetë deri në dhjetë orë në ditë pa pushu. Duke pushuar  dhe duke pi kafe Besniku më tha; baci Hasan e pabesuar është kjo çfarë po bënë, mirëpo, të kisha propozuar të pushosh pak  duke lexuar një libër qe kam me ta sjellë tani. Nga kureshtja i thash; sjelle. Shkoi në banesën e vet dhe e solli librin e premtuar. Ballina e këtij libri ishte e shkruar me këto shkronja; autori Kurt Tepewein, ndërsa titulli Shkolla e lartë e hipnozës. 
Unë nuk kisha shijuar materie të kësaj fushe shkencore. Mirëpo, kureshtje shumë të madhe më zgjoi një thënie në faqen e parë të këtij libri si vijon; do vjen koha kur pasardhësit tonë, do të tallen me neve, sesi ne shërohem me ilaçe. Njëzetepesë përçin të sëmundjeve kanë burim biologjik që duhet trajtuar me ilaçe, ndërsa 75% të sëmundjeve kanë burim psikik që duhet trajtuar me metoda psikike.      Kjo thënie bukur fort me ngacmoi, sepse pikërisht shkruaja për të ruajt shëndetin nga sfidat që përjetoja dhe që në vijim do i përjetoja, në kohen më të tensionuar të Kosovës gjatë një shekulli.
Nga tavolina largova materialin e mbrojtjes së bimëve dhe e hapa librin e sjellë nga Besniku. Fillova të përkthej nga gjuha kroate në atë shqipe. Kur kaluan njëzetepesë ditë e shtypa në gjuhën shqipe dhe atë në dy kopje, një për mua dhe një për Besnikun. Përveç shkrimit e lexova me shumë vëmendje, se për mua ishte materie e re dhe shumë interesante. Kur mendoja se në shërim bënë pjesë e tërë medicina botërore 25 %, ndërsa pjesën tjetër duhet të trajtojnë psikologët ajo mu duk diç e madhe. Pas këtij libri fillova të lexoi: Frojdin, Fromin, Jungun, Emil Coue, Skot Peck, Dale Karnexhi e shumë psikolog tjerë me famë botërore. 
Vitin e dytë nga largimi i punës, hapa një shitore për gjëra ushqimore. Përballë shitores sime gjendej një barnatore humane në të cilën punonte Sali Tolaj magjistër i farmakologjisë. Gjatë shkëmbimit të mendimeve unë tregova se çfarë po lexoi, njëkohësisht i tregova rastin e Analginit. Pa hezituar me tha; pasi që lexon aq shumë, unë do ja marr një libër vëllait tim kirurg në Gjakovë, libri quhej; Si të bëhesh Zot i vet vetës, autor Emil Coue-së. Ditën e nesërme ma sjelli librin. Libri kishte vëllim prej rreth 200 faqe dhe bënte fjalë pikërisht për shërim me anë të sugjestionit. Materia e këtij libri mu lidh ngushtë me sugjestionin e më parë shkruar që Amiri ma sugjeroi analginin gjatë ditëve si absolvent. 
VEPRIMET SHËRUESE
Qëllimi im i parë dhe qenësor ishte evitimi i dhimbjes së kokës. Në bazë të librit të Emil Coue-së e formulova Lutjen (sugjestionin) e parë:
Nga dita në ditë, nga ora në orë, nga minuta në minutë, në çdo kohë, në çast dhe çdo aspekt koka ime është gjithnjë më e shëndoshë më e freskët dhe më funksionale.
Kjo lutje, apo sugjestion duhet fol në formë pëshpëritje, në momentin kur bie në mbrëmje  të flejë dhe pasi që të mbulohesh me mbulesë dhe të rehatohesh, po ashtu në mëngjes pa u ngritë i/e përgjumur, në mënyrë që të flitet pa kurrfarë pengesash, nga ngacmimet e jashtme apo të brendshme. Sipas Coue-së duhet përsëritë njëmbëdhjetë herë. Unë këtë sugjestion e kam përsëritë nga njëzetedy herë. Nuk ka kaluar muaji i terë, dhimbje të kokës nuk kamë pas fare. Këtë e kamë filluar në vitin 1990. Pa marrë parasysh a kam pas grip, dhimbje të dhëmbit apo çfarëdo çrregullimi, koka nuk me ka dhimbtë. Mirëpo, e vërtetë është se kalova në shprehi, kështu që nuk bija as që u ngritsha nga krevati  pa bërë këtë lutje (sugjestion).
Lutja e dytë: (lutja për gishtin e vogël të dorës së djathtë nga reuma)
Nga dita në ditë, nga ora në orë, nga minuta në minutë, në çdo kohë, në çdo çast dhe në çdo aspekt, gishti i vogël i dorës sime të djathtë, gjithnjë është më i shëndoshë më i mirë dhe më funksional 
Vërejtje: çdo lutje bëhej 11 herë, mirëpo unë bëja 22 herë. Kur kalova në shprehi, çdo sugjestion apo lutje e bëjë 33 herë në mbrëmje dhe në mëngjes, qysh se nga viti 1990.
Lutja e tretë: (bëhet fjalë për unazën e plasur të kurrizit) 
Nga dita në ditë, nga ora në orë, nga minuta në minutë, në çdo kohë, në çdo çast dhe çdo aspekt, unaza ime e kurrizit gjithnjë më është më e shëndoshë më e mirë dhe më funksionale.
Pasi që u eliminuan këto çrregullime, fillova me sugjestionin final për mirëqenien e përgjithshme, timen, familjare dhe rrethin ku unë jetoi dhe veproi. Ja lutja (sugjestioni) kapital dhe për mua i artë që e pëshpëriti 33 herë në çdo mbrëmje dhe në çdo mëngjes në mënyrë permanente pa hezituar fare dhe me gjithë ëndje. Them se është sugjestion i artë, sepse rrallë herë mund të pëshpëriti tridhjetetre herë deri në fund pa me zënë gjumi, ndërsa në mëngjes deri sa pëshpëriti tridhjetetre herë unë plotësisht kthjellëm. Ky është sugjestioni im kapital:
Nga dita në ditë, nga ora në orë, nga minuta në minutë, në çdo kohë, në çdo çast dhe në çdo aspekt unë gjithnjë jam mirë e më mirë
Sipas vlerësimeve të mia, unë jam një ndër familjarët më të lumtur. Në vitet e mia kam shëndet të përsosur dhe kurrfarë telashe as ekonomike apo shoqërore në rrethin ku unë jetoi dhe veproi. Si unë, si bashkëshortja, djemtë, gocat e të gjithë me radhë janë të kënaqur me jetën e tyre të pavarur dhe vet pohuese. 
Përveç lutjeve (sugjestioneve) që i mësova nga i famshmi Emil Coue nga i cili kamë përfituar shumë, fillova të lexoi autor tjerë, apo të formuloi sugjestione tjera në bazë të referimit të Coue-së. Ja një lutje që bëjë në banje duke u pastruar:
 Duke hy në banjë duke kënduar flas këtë sugjestion: Hy në banjë mu pastrua, shpirt dhe trup mi freskua, mi freskua dhe fisnikërua, e me shëndet mu pasurua.
Duke u pastrua flas: Jam në banjë tu pastrua, shpirt dhe trup tu freskua, tu freskua dhe fisnikërua e më shëndet tu pasurua
Refreni gjatë larjes: Krah për krah ne tavolinë, ballë për ballë më shëndet rrimë, shëndeti im o shëndeti im, më zbukuron dhe më mbushë gëzim. Duke u pastruar, pas çdo sugjestioni e them këtë refren në formë kënge.
Duke dalë nga banja: Dal nga banja i pastruar, shpirt dhe trup të freskuar, të freskuar dhe fisnikëruar e me shëndet i pasuruar.
Këto ishin sugjestionet apo lutje t e mia tetëmbëdhjetë vjeçare.

MË LARG PËR SHËNDET
KNEEYPE (KNAJP):
Shëndeti varet nga:
1.	Shëndeti -  varet nga ushqimi i freskët dhe i shëndoshë,  
2.	 Vitaliteti  varet nga angazhimi fizik, 
3.	Mençuria  varet nga leximi dhe shkëmbimi i mendimeve me dijetar,
4.	Bukuria  varet nga aktiviteti i rregullt dhe i shpeshtë seksual.
Këto që shkrova i vërtetojnë shumë autor tjerë, të perëndimit lindjes etj, e sidomos serbi Stankoviq në librin e tij MEDICINA HYJNORE
Psikologji:
Lutjet duhet bërë në gjuhen që  kupton mirë, kurrsesi në gjuhen që nuk e kupton- E. Coue.

Lutja është ngacmim i neuronit, ku përmes sinapsës merr urdhëresat nga fjalët e pëshpëritur i dërgon në qendër përkatëse nervore. Ndërsa, qendra nervore elaboron kërkesën e fjalëve, nga vendimet e marra të qendrës nervore, po ashtu neuroni i dërgon në nyejt nervore të cilët kanë për detyrë të krijojnë antitrupa, apo ushtar mbrojtës që kanë për detyrë luftimin e çrregullimit përkatës në organizëm.
MEDICINAHYJNORE
( e lexova, e provova dhe pata durim të mos e ndërpres provën deri në arritjen e rezultatit)
Aty shkruan serbisht: masiraj muda hladnom vodom jedan do dva minuta svakog dana, posle duzeg vremena dogodice se çudo. Shqip: bëjë masazhë testikët me ujë të ftohtë një deri dy minuta për çdo ditë, pas një kohe shumë të gjatë do të përjetoni mrekulli.
Ky është kapitull në veti më të cilin është marrë pikërisht KNEEYP-i në librin SHËRIMI ME UJË, të cilin libër ma ka marrë NN personi dhe assesi nuk e kthen.
Me veprimtarinë e cekur lartë, fillova menjëherë të merrem pasi që lexova librin në vitin 1990. Pata durim të pres rezultatet solide në vitin 2006. Tani në vitin 2007 dhe 2008 është dalë fjala e vërtetë e Stankoviqit për mrekullit e paraqitur. 
Në lidhje më këtë, pa keqardhje, pasi që Frojdi më autorizon: në vitin 1995, në kapilaret sipërfaqësore të testiteve filluan të paraqitën njolla të zeza jo të mëdha në formë puçrrash. Njollat e paraqitura ishin krijuar nga koagulimi i gjakut që ndodhej në kapilare. Me masazhin permanent për dy vite janë largu në tërësi, dhe sipërfaqja e tyre kam marrë ngjyrë tërësisht të kuqrremt.
Këtë fenomen e kamë lidhë me larjen e fytyrës me ujë të ftohtë. Uji i ftohtë provokon qarkullimin më të shpejtë të gjakut, kështu që nuk lejon formimin e gjepave as koagulimin e gjakut në arterie të gjakut e sidomos te testitet të cilët gjithmonë jan të mbuluar, mbyllur dhe nuk stofin dritë me sy, siç është fytyra . 
Jam shumë i bindur se edhe dy çrregullime të organizmit kishin mu largu me ujë. Njëra është krijimi i venave në këmbë, të cilat duhet futë në funksion për të ecur, njëkohësisht duhet bërë masazh me ujë të ftohtë së paku dy minuta nga dy herë në ditë, atë në mbrëmje dhe në mëngjes.
Gjithashtu, sa kamë informata nga ilakëja ime të gjithë ata që marrin tahret me ujë të vakt, përjetonin shula në anus.
Kjo është një uverturë e imja shëndetësore gjatë periudhës njëzetë vjeçare.

----------


## J@mes

Prej shekujsh jane te njohura mjaft teknika per menaxhimin dhe minimizimin e nje sere dhimbjesh.

Hipnoza eshte nje nder teknikat me te vjetra per menaxhimin e dhimbjes.

Shembull:
Ne 1929, para se te zbuloheshin drogat anestezike, nje kirurg francez, dr. Klahmed kreu nje operacion te shquar me nje grua 64 vjeçare, e cila vuante nga kanceri i gjirit te djathte.
Pasi beri nje çarje ne sqetull (ne brendesi), ne anen e brendshme te kraharorit ai ia hoqi te dyja tumoret malinj, gjithashtu edhe gjendrat e zmadhuara ne sqetull.

Ajo qe e ben kete operacion te shquar eshte se gjate proçedures kirurgjikale, pacientja e cila nuk kishte marre ndonje ilaç, bisedoi shume me mjekun dhe nuk tregoi asnje shenje te qarte te dhimbjes. Gjate kirurgjise, frymemarrja e saj dhe shpejtesia e pulsit shfaqeshin te qendrueshme. Aftesia e kesaj pacienteje per te toleruar proçeduren e dhimbjes i kishte kushtuar faktit se ajo ishte hipnotizuar menjehere perpara operacionit (Kroger, 1957, cituar nga Charen dhe Barber, 1976).

Pra ky rast dhe mjaft te tjere tregojne se hipnoza ka qene nje teknike efikase ne terheqjen e vemendjes nga eksperienca e dhimbjes nepermjet nje gjumi hipnotik i cili nxit shplodhjen.

Teknike tjeter eshte "Terheqja e vemendjes".
Duke e fokusuar mendjen ne disa çeshtje te tjera, apo duke terhequr vemendjen e ndonjerit nepermjet nje shkalle te larte aktiviteti, mund te ç'vendos ate nga dhimbja. 

Nje metode e terheqjes se vemendjes eshte autoanalgjesia, teknikisht do te thote, perdorimi i zerit per te zvogeluar dhimbjen.
Gjithsesi terheqja e vemendjes nuk eshte e suksesshme ne perdorimin e dhimbjeve kronike, por ne raste te caktuara te dhimbjeve akute dhe e shoqeruar me teknika te tjera te kontrollit te dhimbjes, psh, shlodhja.

Drejtimi i shembelltyres.
Edhe kjo teknike ka qene perdorur per te kontrolluar disa dhimbje te forta dhe shqetesuese.
Pra ne drejtimin e shembelltyres nje pacient udhezohet te perfytyroj nje figure te cilen ai/ajo e mban ne mendje gjate kohes se dhimbjes. Pra perfytyrimi i nje skene te pandryshueshme e te qete dhe perqendrimi ne te plotesisht. Teknika te tilla jane perdorur gjate lindjeve, gjate terapive me rreze, etj.

Teknikat e vetekontrollit: qetesimi, heqja e mendjes nga dhimbja te cilat pacienti i meson dhe i veteadministron dhe deri tek efekti placebo.

----------


## salihaj

"Të gjitha sëmundjet janë sheruese, mirëpo, të gjithë të sëmuarit nuk janë të shërueshëm" Emil Coue. Emil Kue është nismëtar i idesë mbi aplikimin e autosugjestionit të vetëdijshëm në shërim dhe edukim. Libri i parë i Kue-së i këtij lloji është paraqitë mes dy luftërave botërore me emrin "La maitrise de soimeme par l'autosuggestione consciente". Idea e Kue-së ishte: "nuk na shtynë në lëvizje dëshira, por emancipimi". Mbi këte ide janë vu themelet fillestare mbi autosugjestionin dhe ka ngritë interesim të madh në pjesën e gjërë të publikut lexues në atë kohë.
Njohuritë mbi forcën marramendëse të brendisë që posedon qenja njerëzore, e që duhet ti japet kahëja në mënyrë të drejtë që në terësi të përvetësoi vetvete, këtë libër edhe sot e bënë aktuale. Edhe pse ndërkohë shkenca ka përparuar shumë, ndërsa, medicina bashkëkohore po arrinë rezultate të dukshme, njerëzit në jetën e vet të përditëshme edhe më tutje i përcjellin problemet që gjithmonë janë aktuale. Problemet më të shpeshta janë ato shëndetësore, pirja e duhanit, alkooli, droga, ngritja dhe edukimi i fëmijëve.
Duke ju drejtuar njerëzimit Emil Kue ju ndihmon se si të mësojnë zgjidhëjën e problemeve, të i ndihmojnë veti, familjës së vet dhe rrethit ku ata jetojnë.
Emil-i nuk ka qenë as shkenctar e as mjek. Ka qenë një njeri praktik, që deri të njohuritë e vetaka ardhë në bazë të përvojës së përfituar ngakontakti i drejtpërdrejt me të sëmuarin edhe ka dëshiruar qe përvojat e veta të i përcjellë më tutje, për mirëqenjën njerëzore.
Sot në shumë vende mjaftë përdoret shërimi me anë të autosugjestionit të vetëdijshëm, në raste të shpeshta nën mbikqyrjën e mjekve, sepse janë arrijtë rezultate edhe në ato raste kur shërimi në mënyrë të rëndomtë nuk ka ndihmuar.
Edhe unë i njohur për forumin salihaj, kamë marrë për obligim që me përvojën time shumëvjeçare të i kontriboi forumit e sodomos rinisë, se duke lëxuar, mësuar dhe më së shumti duke u mësuar në gabimet edhe pësimet e mija, kamë arrijtë qe qysh se nga viti 1990 mos me shku asnjëher te mjeku si pacient por si mik. Njëkohësisht, për ka mjaftuar një periudhë njëzetë vjeçare të i përballoi të gjitha sfidat pa kurr far telashësh me çrregullimin e organizmit, apo të ndonjë sëmundje.
Në vijim edhe ca të dhëna për Emil Couen ja vëlenë.
Nëvitin 1885. Emil Coue është njoftuar me mjekun e mirënjohur Libolt, që merrej me hipnozë për të mundësuar pacientit që gjatë kotjes hipnotike të sugjeroi idenë për shërim. Pasi që Coue ka marrë pjesë në seancat që i ka mbajtë Libolt, ka filluar edhe vet ti mësoi këto metoda për hipnozë. Kështu qe në mënyrë shumë të shpejt dhe praktike ka filluar ti aplikoi në të sëmuarit. Gjatë përdirimit të metodës hipnotike, Coue ka vërejtë shumë mangësi gjatë shërimit më këtë metodë.
S'pari, shumë të sëmuar me vështirësi të madhe janë hipnotizuar, ndërsa disa nuk ka qenë fare e mundur që të hipnotizohen. E terë kjo ka ndikuar në mënyrë të padëshiruar të i sëmuari, njëkohësisht edhe te hipnotizuesi. I sëmuari ka krijuar mosbesim, pasi që gjatë procesit hipnotizues ju ka nënshtruar vullnetit të hipnotizuesit.  I sëmuari nuk ka pasë mundësi të kundërshtoi vullnetin e tillë, nëse ai vullnet është drejtuar në kahje që i sëmuari nuk ka pasë dëshirë, për atë çfarë janë marrë vesh me hipnotizuesin për tu hipnotizuar. Hipnotizuesi për të arritur qellimin e dëshiruar, është dashtë që gjithnjë të qëndroj pranë të sëmuarit. Aksioni gjitnjë ka filluar nga hipnotizuesi, ndërsa i sëmuari ka qëndruar terësisht pasiv.
E terë kjo nuk e ka kënaqur Emil Coue, i cili në mënyrë instinktive ka hetuar se kjo mënyrë e punës nuk është e përkryer. Gjatë zbulimit të mangësive në punën e tillë i ka ndihmuar një rast. Kur një pacient me sëmundje të rëndë kërkon një ilaq nga Emil Coue, ilai ka qenë i tillë që nuk është lejuar që të apet pa reqetën e mjekut. Mirëpo Emili ja jap një shishe ujë të destiluar në vend të ilaqit. Pacienti pasi që përfundon me përdorimin e ujit të destiluar ("ilaç-i"), vjen dhe e falënderon shumë Emil-in sepse shumë i ka ndihmuar. Aty Emil-i follon me ndryshu mendimin për hipnozë dhe kalon në Autosugjestion, sepse pacienti ka krijuar bindje se me ilaçin që ja ka dhënë Emili është shëruar.
Emil-i vite me radhë ka profeksionuar përvojën e vet, dhe më në fund ka ndërtuar metodën që mund ta përdorë siç është autosugjestioni, në bazë të kësaj metode:
"Paramendimi mund të bëhet realitet, e vërteta qe shpien për tu realizuar". Në kohrat e mija plakat thonin "goja është fall".
Andaj çfarë janë mendimet tona, ashtu mund të bëhët realitet në jetën tonë. Qellimi përfundimtar i autosugjestionit është qe vet në mënyrë të vetdijshme të ndikojmë në rrjedhën e mendimëve tona. "La technique de Coue", Philippe Remy.

----------


## salihaj

"Dashuria të gjitha i mund"
"Njoftoje vetveten"
"Vetem njeriu i mirë mund të jetë mjek i mir"
"Mbaje pastërtinë e trupit dhe të shpirtit"
"Pastërtia e trupit është gjysma e shëndetit"
"Pastërtia e trupit dhe e shpirtit është shëndeti i tërësishëm"

Pastërtia e trupit është: larja e rregullt, larja, dieta kohëpasëkohe dhe pastrimi i zëorrëve. Të shmanget alkooli dhe duhani.

Ushqimi trupor: Dielli, ajri, dhe uji. Drithërat, perimet, pemët, vezët, mjalti dhe qumshti. Sa më larg mishit dhe melmesave.

Pastrimi shpirtëror: Të largoheni nga të gjitha mendimet dhe ndjenjat e këqia, si dhe vetive karakteristike siç janë: sjellëjet vetjake, urrejtja, vartësia, sjelljet e prapshta, poshtërsi, gënjeshtra, tradhti dhe dyfytyrësia. Më në fund nga friga, brengat, pikllimi dhe trishtimi.

Ushqimi shpirtëror: Kultivimi i të gjitha mendimeve fisnike, ndjenjave dhe vetive karakteristike siç janë: jo vetjak, dashuri, besnikëri, ndershmëri, sinqeritet, viktimizim për të mirë, qetësi, gëzim dhe hare. Matej; sodisja e natyrës, kultivimi i muzikës dhe poezisë.

----------


## salihaj

Kur e ka arritë qëllimin e plotë për përvojën e re me të sëmuarin qe në vend të ilaçit të kërkuar ja ka dhënë ujin e destiluar dhe këtë përvojë e ka krahasuar me përvojën e punës së mëparshme me anë të kotjes hipnotike, Kue ka zbuluar të gjitha të metat e hipnozës.

Spari qe është tërhjekur nga puna paraprake, qe ka qenë kotje hipnotike gjatë së cilës ka tentuar se në vend të hipnozës ti fus disa ide të reja. Duke hudhë kotëjen hipnotike, Kue me këtë, ka eleminuar edhe përosnalitetin e hipnotizuesit aktiv dhe ati pasiv.

Pasi qe ka hulumtuar në atë mënyrë qe të i sëmuari të krijohen kushte për  pranimin e mendimëve  të reja sygjestive  të dëshiruara. Kue  metodat e vjetra të punës patjetër është dashtë ti mbajë në pasivitet. Ky pasivitet në esencë ka qenë qëllimi i kotëjës hipnotike, sepse ka mundësuar pranimin e mendimt sygjestiv. Për tu siguruar pasiviteti i veçantë pa kotëje hipnotike, të sëmuarit duhet preferuar qe gjatë kohës së aplikimit të autougjestionit të përqendroin mendimin vetë në të menduarit e ri. Për të ju pamundësuar të sëmuarit qe  mos të mendoi në diç tjetër, Kue preferon qe i sëmuari të flasë mendimin e vetë të dëshiruar në formë gjysëmzëri dhe në mënyrë sa më të shpejtë.  Në këtë mënyrë mendimi i sygjeruar mund të aprovohet, e kur aprovohet, ai atëhere vet formohet.

Duke iu falënderuar aftësive të tija përsonale Emil Kue-së nga ajo metodë e komplikuar e hipnozës, ka krijuar  një metodë të thjeshtë dhe për çdo njeri të përshtatshme duke përdorë autougjestionin.

Me punë praktike të hipnozës Kue ka filluar të miret qysh se në vitin 1901, pastaj, pasi qe ka zbuluar të metat e kotjes hipnotike dhe në mënyrë të plotë e ka profeksionuar metodën e vet, nga viti 1910 aplikon metodën e re të punës.

Rezultatet qe i ka arrit kan tejkaluar botkuptimet e rendomta natyrore dhe kan depërtuar në sferën e çudirave. Kue ka mbajtë seanca kolektive në të cilat i ka aplikuar shërimet grupore, andaj përshtypjet e tilla në pacient kan qenë edhe më të thella.

Në vitin 1913, Emil Kue në Nansi themelon Shoqatën e Lorenit për aplikimin e psikologjisë, ndërsa më vonë në Paris Institut i Kue-së për edukim psikologjik. Kue ligjeron dhe organizon seanca jo vetëm në Francë, por edhe  jashtë sajë, kështu qe metoda e Tij bëhet e njohur në terë botën.

Kue të gjitha shërimet i ka bërë pa pagesë, ndërsa kontributi nga ligjerimet dhe seancat është shfrytëzuar për finansimin e institutit të Kue-së në Paris dhe Nansi.

Sugjestioni është i vjetër aq sa është edhe bota thot Emil Kue në librin e vet, ai daton qysh se nga paraqitja e parë e nejriut në sipërfaqen tokësore. Për tu vërtetuar se kjo thënjë është e vërtetë, më së miri mund të vërehet gjatë zhvillimit të fëmiut qe nga dita e parë e lindjës. Në momentin kur te fëmiu fillon të zhvillohet kuptueshmeria dhe interesimi për ambient qe e rrethon, në momentin kur në te fillojnë të paraqitën simptomet e para të zgjuarjës së vetëdijës, ate fillon të ngacmojnë të gjitha ato qe i vërenë kur tjetri i bënë. Ky ngacmimi nga të tjerët në fëmijërinë e hershme në esencë është ndikim sugjestiv i rrethit në zhvillimin e vet psikik dhe fizik. Kue ka të drejtë kur thot qe sugjestioni daton qysh se me paraqitjën e njerit në sipërfaqen e tokës. Edhe pse sugjestioni është krijuar bashk me njeriun, ai nuk ka qenë mjaft i vërejtur sepse në shiqim të parë ka qenë shumë i thjeshtë për të ju kushtuar një vemendje të veçantë.

Nga kjo rrjedhë se sugjestioni nuk është shfrytëzuar në mënyrë të vetëdijshme. Ai jo vetëm se ka egzistuar, por ka qenë shumë i njohur për shumëkend qe në mënyrë të vetëdijshme e kan përdorë, mirëpo numri i tyre ka qenë shumë i vogël. Në të kaluarën profetët kan shfrytëzuar sugjestionin gjatë festave religjioze. Shumë çudira për atëhere të pakuptueshme dhe mbinatyrore mund të kuptohet si vepër e atyre qe kan ditë të shfrytëzojnë forcën e sugjestionit. Sugjestionin nga koha në kohë, në mënyrë të vetëdijshme e kan përdorë edhe mjekët, mirë po kan qenë të rrallë dhe raste të harruara shpejt. Mirëpo, mjeku vjenez Mesemer-i (1733-1815) ka filluar të përdorë sugjestionin në mënyrë sistematike për shërimin e të sëmuarve. Ai me punimet e veta  ka qenë kërcnues i ideve të reja mbi magnetizmin1 dhe hipnozën, nëpërmjet të cilave është formuar kuptimi i definuar i sugjestionit gjatë gjendjës së zgjuar. Kuptimin mbi sugjestionin në gjndje të zgjuar, nga punimet e Emil Kue-së, kan qenë gadi të pavërejtura. Kuntributi më i madh i Kue-së është ndarja e sugjestionit të vetëdijshëm nga ai në gjendje hipnoze. Duke iu falënderuar këtij kontributi, përdorimi i sugjestionit, si metodë e pavarur në shërim dhe edukim, iu është përshtatë një rrethi të gjërë njerëzor.

Deri të punimet e Emil Kue-së për përdorimin e sugjestionit kryesisht e kan aplikuar një numër i vogël i mjekve dhe jomjekve të cilvë u ka qenë i njohur. Sukesët e arritura me anë të sugjestionit gjithnjë iu ka mbishkruar atyre qe me te janë shërbyar, e jo pikërisht sugjestionit si faktor me rëndësi
 _______________
1Shkenca mbi dukuritë magnetike: sipas metodës së Mësemerit me anë të masazhës ose me qarkullim të rregullt të durve dhe prekja  për të zgjuar në trupin e njeriut forcën sekrete dhe në atë mënyrë të shëroi sëmundjet. (vër. e përk.) 

Kue ka qenë mjaft solid. Suksesët qe i ka arrijtë gjatë shërimit kurr nuk ia ka përshkruar përsonalitetit të vet as  forcës së tij, vetëm e ka nënkuptuar si meritë e forcës shpirtërore e të sëmuarit. Kue ka përgaditë njerëz qe vet të shfrytëzojnë sugjestionin, qe vet të shërohen dhe aktivitetët e veta ti japin khajen e dëshiruar me vtëdije në shërbimin e tyre.

Këtë publikim mbi jetën dhe punën nismetare të teorisë mbi sugjestionin e vetëdijshëm, po e përfundoi me fjalët e Emil Kue-së:

Unë nuk jam mjek, as qe krijoi çudira, nuk jam magjistar, nuk kam kurrfar dhuntie qe ju ma përshkruani. Unë jam njeri si çdo njeri. Roli im nuk është me shëruar njerëz, vetëm qe ti mësoi qe të ndihmoin vetveten, qe vet të shërohen, atëhere kur shërimi është i mundshëm.1

 ______________
1 Ce que je dIs  Emil Coue.

----------


## salihaj

SUGJESTIONI DHE AUTOSUGJESTIONI
SI ILAÇ DHE METODË EDUKUESE

Sot nuk ekziston asnjë mjek qe pak a shumë nuk i jap rëndësi sugjestionit. Disa, duke pasë rrespekt ndaj vetvetes dhe profesionit të vet, vlerën e sugjestionit dhe autosugjestionit e paraqet si diç të parëndësishëm, ndërsa të tjerët, sugjestuonit dhe autougjestionit i japin rëndësi të madhe si mundësi për shërimin e sëmundjeve.

Mjeku amerikan Herbert Parkin në hyrje të librit të vet Autougjestioni thot:

Pas katërmbëdhjetë viteve të përdorimit të terapisë sugjestive në shërimin e sëmundjeve, vërtetë  mësuarja e autougjestionit është më e rëndësishme se të gjitha studimet qe bëhën në lëminë shëruese.

Mund të theksojmë shumë citate të tilla të mjekve tjerë dhe atyre qe nuk janë mjek e miren me këtë veprimtari dhe ithtar qe kërkojnë shërim me ndihmën e sugjestionit, respektivisht autosugjestionit. Numër të madh shembujsh qe janë shëruar sëmundjët e ndryshme nga praksa e Emil Kue-së, qe jan theksuar në këtë libër, mjaftojnë për të bindë lexuesin në forcën e autosugjestionit. Me pak përkujdesëje dhe durim, duke ju përmbajtë këshillave në mënyrë të përpikët qe janë dhënë në këtë libër, çdo njeri vetë mund të bindet.

Këtu vetvetiu shtrohet pyetëja:

Të cilat sëmundje mund të i shëroi sugjestioni respektivisht atusugjestioni? 

Në rrethin e mjekve dhe jomjekve, dhe në popullat si terësi, qendron mendimi  se sugjestioni, sidomos autosugjestioni, mund të shëroi vetëm disa nga sëmundjet psikike, nuk mund të aplikohet atje ku janë të verifikuara sëmundjet organike. Aty ka mundësi qe eventualisht të amortizohen dhembjet.

Qe ky mendim nuk është i sakët vërtetojnë rastet e ndryshme qe janë shëruar sëmundjet psikike dhe ato organike me anë të sugjestionit, ku janë cekë në këtë libër. Kështu qe me sugjestion dhe autosugjestion jo vetëm që shërohen sëmundjet psikike, por edhe të gjitha sëmundjet tjera qe mund të shërohen.

Në pyetjën e drejtpërdrejt se a shëron të gjitha sëmunjet autosugjestioni? Emil Kue është përgjegjur:

Nësë kjo pyetje parashtrohet kur është fjala për shërim me ndihmën eautosugjestionit, çfarë përgjegjëje kishit pritë në pyetjën e ngjajshme mbi mundësitë tjera të shërimëve qe aplikohen në medicinë? A thua se ka mundësi qe me ilaçe mund të shërohen të gjitha sëmundjet?

Përgjegjëja në këtë pyetje është e njohur, pasi qe dihet se me ilaçe nuk mund të shërohen të gjitha sëmundjet. Përkundër kësaj, janë të njohura shumë raste ku autosugjestioni ka triumfuar në shërimin e plotë edhe të atyre sëmundjeve, qe mjekët bindshëm jan zotuar se nuk ka mundësi të shërohen. E vërtetë është qe ka raste kur autosugjestioni nuk ka kontribuar në shërimin e plotë, mirëpo ka arrijtë qe gjendja e re e të sëmuarit  të barazohet barabar me shërim.

Me autosugjestion mund të shërohen të gjitha sëmundjet qe sot i shëron medicina bashkëkohore. Vetëm nuk mund të aplikohet në raste kur duhet një intervenim i shpejtë i mjekut. Kjo metodë shëron, gjithashtu edhe përmirëson gjendjën e të sëmuarit edhe të ato sëmundje ku medicina bashkëkohore nuk ka pasë mundësi të mjaftuar për shërimin e ndonjë sëmundje.

Autosugjestioni i aplikuar sipas metodës së Emil Kues, shëron sëmundje psikike dhe organike me një kusht: i sëmuari duhet të i përmbahet në mënyrë sa më të përpikët udhëzimëve të dhëna në këtë libër. Mirëpo nga autosugjestioni nuk mund të kërkohet e pamundura.

Nga kjo konkludohet se autosugjestioni është metodë universale për shërimin e sëmundjeve. Autosugjestioni i takon hapsirës së hulumtimit shpirtëror dhe përkryerjës andaj aplikimi i tij është aktuel në shoqërinë bashkëkohore dhe do të jetë në të ardhmen, sepse ajo nuk varet nga përparimi material dhe teknologjik i botës.

Autosygjestionui i nënkuptuar në këtë mënyrë, Kue në këtë libër e paraqet si një metodë universale për shërim, jo vetëm se më te mund të shërohet apo të përmirësohet gjendaj e sëmundjës, por edh pse i sëmuari mund të shërohet pa ndihmën e askujt. Raezultatët e punës së Emil Kues në mënyrë të kjartë i shprehëkëto dy veti të universalitetit  autosugjestiv. Kjo nuk është e vështirë të kuptohet nësë në mënyrë serioze interesohem për këtë metodë.

Më në fund kur flitët për autosugjestion si ilaç, duhet cekë edhe një veti qe gadi asnjë ilaç tjetër nuk e posedon. Autougjestioni  është mënyrë shëruese  e parrezikshme. Nësë nuk përdoret në mënyrë të rregullt nuk do të ndihmon, mirëpo as qe ka me ndikuar në mënyrë negative në të sëmuarin. Është e njohur qe shumë ilaqe ndikojnë kundër sëmundjeve të caktuara, mirëpo njëkohësisht shkaktojnë efekte të padëshiruara. Te autougjestioni ky rast nuk ka ndodhë kurr. Nësë nuk përdoret sipas rregullave, ai mund të ndihmoi në një intensitet më të ultë sesa qe pritet, në instancë të fundit suksesi mund të dështoi. Në esencë, autougjestioni kurr nuk është i dëmshëm për njeriun. Vetia e tij aspak nuk është më e parëndësishme nga ato dyjat qe jan cekur më parë.

Prindërit dhe adukatorët gjthnjë kujdesën qe me anë të edukatës  nga fëmiu i vet të krijon një tip ideal të njeriut në çdo pikëpamëje. Ata tentojnë qe të fëmiu të krijojnë veti të mira, dhe të largojnë veti gjenetike qe janë krjuar me mangësi dhe ate:

-me ndikimin e drejtpërdrejt në fëmijë, duke i këshilluar se çfarë të bëjnë në rrethanat e caktuar, ose
-duke treguar shembuj nga jeta praktike.

E terë kjo asgjë tjetër nuk është vetëm veprim sugjestiv në fëmiun, respektivisht në të edukuarin. Mënyra e tillë e punës nuk ka dhënë rezultate të përhershëme, sepse sugjestioni vepron vetëm atëhere kur aprovohet nga ai në të cilin duhet vepruar. Te përsonat e caktuar duhet të ekzistoi vullneti i fortë të pranoi disa ide dhe nësë i pranon, përmbajtëja e sugjestionit transformohet në autosugjestion. Kështu autosugjestioni i nisur paraqet forcën qe tenton të realizoi përmbajtjën e sugjestionit të pranuar. Kjo rrugë e tërthortë nga sugjestioni  deri të autosugjestioni nuk është e lehtë, por as pa shpresë. Në këtë rrugë gjendën shum pengesa, kështu qe numri i vogël i sugjestioneve transformohet në autosugjestion. Më  vështir ka me qenë atëherë nësë jeta dhe puna e përditshme e prindit, respektivisht edukatorit nuk është në përputhshmeri me idenë qe sugjeron. Ashtu ekziston mundësia qe të arrihet edhe efekti i kundërt nga ai qe pritët. Për të gjitha këto, prindërve dhe edukatorve ju preferohet qe të shfrytëzohen shembujt nga jeta e tyre, qe në të rinjët ndikojnë në mënyrë shumë më sugjestive siç janë shembujt  botëror.

Pasi qe ka pasë dëshirë të evitoi rezultate të mundshme negative me aplikimin e sugjestionit të tërthortë, Emil Kue preferon si mjet edukues autosugjestionin e drejtpërdrejt. Prindërit ashtu edhe edukatorët duhet ti mësojnë fëmijët ose të edukuarit të shërbehën me autosygjestione në rinin sa më të hershme. Duhet këshilluar qe për çdo mengjes dhe për çdo mbrëmje  nga njëzet here të përserisin ate çfare është lëndë e sugjestionit. Për mirëmbajtjën e shëndetit psikofizik shfrytëzohet rregulla e përgjithshme e Eml Kue-së:

Për çdo ditë dhe në çdo pikpamëje unë jam mirë e më mirë.

Kjo  të fëmiu dhe i edukuari drejtpërdrejt do të ndikon në mënyrë sugjestive, qak edhe nga shembulli jetësor dhe i punës së prindit si adukator kryesor.

Autosugjestioni në çdo pikëpamëje  është më i mirë se sugjestioni, sepse ajo qe dëshirohet të arrihet paraprakisht është pranuar në vetëdije dhe si e tillë  futët në ndërdije. Kjo do të arrihet vetëm atëhere kur mesazhi i dëshiruar përsëritet shumë here  në mengjes dhe mbrëmje. Nënkuptohet se përmbajtja e autosugjestionit të përcaktohet nga prindi apo edukuesi sipas qellimit që don të arrij, e që është në përputhshmeri me interesat e përgjithëshme shoqërore.

Kue ka pretenduar qe të i ndihmoi prindërit në edukatën e fëmiut, këtij problemi ia ka kushtuar një kapitull të veçantë në këtë libër. Ka preferuar sugjestionin dhe autosugjestionin si mjet këshillues. Ai ua tërhjek vemendjën prindërve qe gjumësia fillestare mund të shfrytëzohet në mënyrë më të suksesëshme të fëmiu për regullimin e ndonjë shrregullimi. Në momentin kur fëmiun e merr gjumi, në mënyrë të kujdesshme dhe të qetë duhet afruar afër krevatit në mënyrë qe mos të zgjohet nga gjumi dhe të i pëshpërit ate çfarë fëmiu duhet bërë ose nuk duhët bërë. Kjo mënyrë e sugjestionit vepron në mënyrë të shpejtë edhe me sukse.

Autosygjestion ofron mundësinë  qe çdonjeni vet, në mënyrë të thjeshtë, lehtë të largohet nga manitë e veta. Çfarë kishin me dhënë njerzit në mënyrë qe të largohen nga pirja e duhanit dhe alkoolit? Mjetin më të mirë dhe më të lirin qe çdo njeri e ka prezent kur i nevoitët nuk dijnë ta shfrytëzojnë. 

Për tu çmësuar dikush nga pirja e duhanit, mjafton qe gjdo mbrëmje pasi qe të shtrihet në krevat, dhe për çdo mengjes kur gëdhihet nga gjumi në mënyrë të qetë dhe me gjysëm zëri në formë përshpëritëse, qe pëshpëritjen e vet mund të kuptoi fjalë për fjalë:

Unë tugitem nga duhani. Pasi qe e marrë cigaren, më villet.

Këtë fjali duhet pëshpëritur në formë të lartëcekur pesmbdhjetë deri njëzetë here. Të disa gërrdia ndaj duhanit do të filloi menjëhere të nesërmen, të disa pas disa ditëve, ndërsa të disa kjo kohë do të zgjatë më shumë. Pa merrë parasyesh periudhën kohore me siguri është qe këmbngulësia në përdorimin e autosugjestionit do të sjellë deri të çmësuarja e pirjës së duhanit.

Ashtu duhet vepruar edhe të alkoolistët. Të tillët duhet të formulojnë fjalin sa vijon:

Mua më villet nga alkooli. Si të marr alkoolin,  më villet.

Në mënyrë të pandërprerë dhe më gjysëm zëri përsëritët njzetë here para gjumit në mbrëmje dhe njëzet here në mengjesë pas gëdhirjës. Pas një kohe të shkurtër do të hetoni veprimin e autosugjestionit.

Këta janë dy shembuj të shprehive më të mëdha dëmtuese nga të cilët njerëzit, edhe pran vullnetit më të mirë, më më vështirësi çmësohen. Pran këtyre vesëve, ka edhe vese tjera dëmtuese qe rrezikojnë shëndetin dhe nga të cilët çdo njeri lehtë mund të çmësohet, vetëm me pak durim.

Duke e përfunduar këtë parthënje mbi Emil Kue-në dhe metodat e tija, dëshiroi qe metodat e tija edhe tek ne të njoftohen sa më mirë dhe të aplikohen në shtresa të gjëra shoqërore vetëm e vetëm për përmirësimin e shëndetit të njeriut. Kjo plotësisht kishte më i pëlqyar edhe vet qellimëve të Kue-së, themeluesit të kësja metode, si dhe të miat si përkthyes ky libër  për të gjithë lexuesit në gjuhën shqipe.
 	Ky libër në vitin 1932 është shitë mbi 194.000 egzemplarë vetëm në Francë. Është e përkthyar në katërmbëdhejtë gjuhë të huaja, andaj për këtë arësye është e njohur dhe e pranuar në terë botën.
nuk na venë në qarkullim vetëm vullneti
por edhe emancipimi

----------


## salihaj

Sugjestioni, respektivisht autougjestioni krejtësishtë është dukuri e re njëkohësisht  edhe e vjtër sa që është edhe njeriu.

Me botkuptimin e ri nënkuptojmë se deri me tani kemi mësuar në mënyrë të gabuar, ndërsa është e vjetër sepse ekziston qysh se me paraqitjën e parë njeriut. Autougjestioni është mjet qe e fitojmë qysh se në lindje. Këtë mjet, respektivisht kjo forcë është shumë e madhe dhe a pa kufi. Sipas rastëve ai mund të shkaktoi pasoja  më të mira, por edhe të këqia. Këtë forcë duhet njohur çdo kush nga ne, e sidomos është e domosdoshme për mjek, adukues dhe prind.

Kur njeriu kishte me dijt të përdori në mënyrë të drejtë dhe me plot ndërgjegjëje sugjestionin, i tilli kishte poseduar mundësi qe në mënyrë të vetdijshme të shkaktoi autosygjestion të volitshëm për ti ndihmuar të sëmundurit në mënyrë fizike dhe psikike, dhe tu jap përmbajtje morale gjatë shërimi                                                     

ME VETËDIE APO PAVETËDIE

Pë të kuptuar nocionin e sugjestionit, respektivisht të autosugjestionit, duhet ditur qe në vet njeriun egzistojnë dy qenie krejtësisht të ndara njera nga tjetra. Dy këto qenje jan kuptimplote, mirëpo njera paraqet botën, e dyta është qenje e jonë pavetdijshme. Ky është shkaku qe egzistimi i pavetdijës në neve më së shumti qendron i pavërejtur.

Pavetëdien (ndërdien) lehtë mund ta vërejmë vetëm nësë në mënyrë shumë të kujdesshme i shikojmë disa shembuj të ardhshëm.

Të gjithëve u është  i njohur somnabulizmi1 Njeriu i hënës zgjohet natën pa i dalë gjumi, veshur apo çveshur del nga dhoma e vet, zbret nëpër shkallë, kalon nëpër koridor dhe pasi qe i kryen ca punë apo ndonjë punë të caktuar, kthehët në dhomën e vet dhe përsësri bie në krevatin e vet për të vazhduar gjumin. Të nesërmen çuditet kur e gjenë punën e kryar qe një natë më parë kan mbet  pa u kryer. Kështu qe i tilli nuk e din se e ka kryar vet. Cilit ndikim iu ka nënshtruar trupi i tij? A thua qe ky veprim i tij nuk është i pavetdijshëm?

Të shikojmë, me keqardhëje rastin e shpeshtë të alkoolistëve në veprimin delirium tremens.2 i kapluar me  gjendje çmendurie njeriu grabitë ndonjë armë(thikën, çekanin, sopatën) dhe në mënyrë të çmendur sulmon të pafatin i cili gjendet afër tij. Kur kjo gjendje kalon  njeriu i tillë vetëdijsohet, me një pendim të madh shikon se çfarë ka ndodhe rreth veti duke mosbesuar se se ai vet i ka bërë këto gjëra. A mendoni se edhe në këtë rast nuk ka qenë prezente qenja e   pavetëdijës (ndërdijës).

Nësë krahasoim vetëdijën dhe ndërdijën, do të vërtetojmë qe vetëdija në të shumtën e rastëve ka memorie të keqe, ndërsa te pavetëdija memorja është e pagabuar  dhe shënon (edhe pse ne nuk e dijmë) edhe ngjarjet më të imta apo mos të themi të parëndësishme nga jeta e jonë. Qenja e pavetdijshme shumë lehtë pranon sugjestione, ndërsa si drejton me punën e orgneeve tona me ndërmjetësimin e trurit, është vërejtur dukuria qe është gadi e pabesuar: në çoftë se pavetdija e jonë  beson se ndonjë organ funksionon mirë apo keq,  kemi përshtypje të mirë apo të keqe  për gjendjën tonë shëndetësore andaj atëhere ne ashtu e ndiejm.

Qenja e pavetëdijshme jo vetëm se drejtom me funksionet e ndryshme në organizëm, ai drejton edhe me kryerjën e punëve tona, pa marrë parasyesh se çfarë natyre kan.

Pavetëdijen ton e quajm mosbesim. Ajo drejton me të gjitha sjellëjet tona, edhe përkundër dëshirës sonë, kur ajo është në kundërshtim me te.

----------


## salihaj

(Njeriu që lindë do të vdes, çfarë të bëhet nga lindja deri në vdekje?)
Krijimi i një familje të shëndoshë dhe shteti të shëndosh, duhet zgjedhë njeriun e shëndoshë. Shëndeti duhet të jetë biologjik dhe psikologjik. Sipas shumë autorëve që kam lexuar dhe dëgjuar deri me sot, në shëndetin biologjik bënë pjesë materia që kapë shumën rreth 25 %, ndërsa pjesa tjetër i takon shëndetit psikologjik që kapë shumën rreth 75 %, që do të thotë, TRURI është udhëheqës dhe rregullator i të gjithave proceseve fiziologjike dhe biokimike në organizmin e njeriut. Andaj, pjesa dërmuese e shëndetit i takon faktorit psikologjik, që do bëhet fjalë në këtë temë qe e hapa. 
Pa hamendje po filloi me zgjedhjen e çiftit të ri që duhet martuar për të krijuar familje të shëndoshë. 
Për të krijuar familje të shëndoshë, me perspektivë, riprodhues i shëndoshë dhe me vlerë të madhe për familje dhe shoqëri duhet pasur këto standarde:
-	Qifti i ri si mashkulli ashtu edhe femra së pari duhet të kanë pjekje fiziologjike për reproduksion.
-	Mosha më e volitshme është ajo prej 18  25 vjeç.
-	Të kanë shëndet të mirë biologjik dhe psikik.
-	Të kanë veti dhe aftësi të madhe punuese.
-	Të jenë gjenetikisht të pastër dhe të shëndoshë. 
Sa i përket gjenetikës, bëhet fjalë për të paraardhësit e qiftit si të femrës, ashtu edhe të mashkullit. Paraardhësit e dy palëve duhet mi  pasur vetitë që i takojnë katër vetive që janë shënuar më parë. Kjo veti më së miri ilustrohet me fjalën popullore: shikoj prindin dhe dajën e gocës, andaj fejoje Unë këtu do shtoj se duhet të shikohen edhe dajën e çunit që donë të martohet. Kur zgjidhet qifti për martesë me këto veti, mundësia është shumë e vogël apo margjinale për të dështuar. Edhe pse gjatë jetës mund të ketë vështirësi, prapë se prapë nuk do ketë dështime. Këtu rrjedh fjala tjetër popullore: një burim që ka rrjedhë gjithmonë, mund të ndërroi vend, por nuk do të humb. Në këtë zgjidhje të qiftit, gjithmonë hasë në Konflikt prindi me çunin apo gocën që donë mu fejuar. Çifti është në fazën e adoleshencës dhe kërkon gocë sipas dëshirës së vet, nuk janë të qetë dhe janë të shqetësuar në mënyrë psikike, duke menduar se dielli e hëna rrezitin vetëm në personat e dashuruar dhe çdo gjë që sillet rreth tyre është ideale. Në  këtë rast për asnjë palë nuk vijnë në konsideratë standardet që i kamë shkruar më parë. Po ashtu interesi i palës së fejuar në tërësi tejkalon kërkesat  e prindërve. Në raste të rralla, ose më mirë me thënë në rastet e kohës së kaluar kur prini është pyet, çuni apo goca janë pajtuar plotësisht me prindin. Në kohën kur unë shkruaj këtë materie, është rast i rrallë që çuni apo goca të pajtohen plotësisht me prindin. Apo, mund të pajtohen në mënyrë të pjesshme. Në këtë kohë është prezentë edhe dukuria tjetër siç është, kur goca dhe çuni pajtohen për fejesë e pastaj i tregojnë prindit edhe këtu barrë të madhe bartnin  prindërit. Faji është se prindërit nuk kanë qenë komunikues të mirë dhe të lirë në shkëmbimin e mendimeve me çunin apo gocën. Kjo është mungesë e plot e emancipimit të prindit dhe fëmijës, pasi që  nuk kanë qenë të afërt dhe nuk kanë pasur qasje në shkëmbimin e mendimeve rreth standardeve të cekur, apo edhe gjërave intime që i ka pritë. Si përfundim në këtë pasus vjen në konsideratë: shëndeti biologjik, psikologjik dhe gjenetik, ndërsa bukuria nuk është faktor biologjik, siç e trajton shumëkush. Bukuria  fitohet edhe humbet. Kur organizmi është i shëndetshëm, njeriu bukurin e rregullon aq mirë sa që mund të çuditët me vetveten. Në vijim do bëhet fjalë për rregullimin e  bukurisë.
Shtrohet pyetja: Po sikur të seleksionohen  gocat dhe çunat ashtu si i përshkruani standardet ju, çfarë të bëjnë të tjerët që nuk i përkasin këtyre standardeve? Do e shkruaj një thënie të një njeri të mençur, kur e kanë pyet:  nëse fjalosen dy persona a do hyjsh në mes për ti ndarë?  Nëse fjalosen dy person me meleqe në kokë, aty  kamë dëshirë të qëlloi edhe unë, nëse njëri ka meleqe e tjetri dreq, edhe aty ka mundësi të pajtohen, nëse dy personat kanë dreq në kokë, aty qëllofsh ti. Ai që kishte pyet kishte qenë njeri i mbrapsht. Më këtë dua të thamë, nëse çuni është me standarde që i kamë cekë, ndërsa goca është e mangët, apo e kundërta, ajo palë që është e shëndoshë, me një mençuri, përkushtim për të rregulluar çështjen,  me punë permanente dhe mund më të madh fizik dhe psikik (durim)  palën e mangët mund ta sjellë në binare të normales. 
Ja një tregim popullor në këtë kontest: Një plak kishte qenë vejan dhe i kishte pas shtatë goca. Gocat kishin qenë jashtëzakonisht të bukura. Gjashtë goca që ishin martuar për njerëz të shtëpisë pasanike, ato shtëpi i kishin sjellë deri të shkopi i lypsarëve. Tani vetëm një gocë ishte duke i shërbyer babait të vet, por edhe ajo shumë e bukur. Çuni i myftarit të fshatit kishte qenë shumë i bukur dhe i shëndetshëm, por i mençur. I thotë babait të vet, do ta marrë për nuse gocën e plakut. Babai i vet e lutë çunin e vet duke i thënë: çuni im, je i bukur, i shëndoshë, i mençur, njëkohësisht nuk të mungon asgjë se kemi mjaftë pasuri, pse atëherë je dashuruarën në atë gocë? A e dinë se ku janë martuar motrat e saja si kanë përfunduar ato shtëpi? Më në fund çuni nuk e dëgjon babin, merr dy kuaj dhe shkon për të plaku. Për të shkuar të shtëpia e plakut kishte me ecë së paku dy orë me kali, dhe me kaluar një kodër me gurë dhe një lumë të vogël. Pasi që shkon çuni të shtëpia e plakut, thërret dhe del goca. Goca pyet: kenë e kërkoni dhe kush jeni ju? Çuni i tregon. Goca shkon të babai dhe i tregon se kush e kërkon. Plaku thërret çunin dhe ai hynë brenda. 
-	Plaku: mirë se keni ardhur.
-	Çuni: mirë se u kam gjetur.
-	Plaku: *çfarë e mirë ju ka sjellë tek unë*?
-	Çuni: dua të fejohem me gocën tënde se më pëlqen shumë.
-	Plaku: po bre birë, a e din se unë vetëm këtë gocë e kamë kush do të më këqyrë mu?
-	Djali: goca e ka kohën për martesë, të ndihmon Zoti.
Goca pastronte, duke treguar se është e vyer, njëkohësisht kishte dëshirë të madhe për tu martuar për atë djalë. Po ashtu edhe plaku kishte dëshirë, përveç se ishte djalë i mirë, por edhe nga shtëpi a mirë e fisnike.
-	Plaku:  a ke dëgjuar për gocat e mija që janë martuar më parë, edhe kjo është motra e tyre?
-	Çuni: po kam dëgjuar, por unë kam vendosë të martohem me gocën tënde.
-	Plaku: kur e ke mendjen mu martuar?
-	Çuni: qoftë kësmet sa më shpejtë.
-	Plaku: atëherë e pyesim gocën?
-	Çuni: si mos ta pyesim.
Plaku thërret gocën dhe i tregon për çfarë ka ardhur çuni.  Goca mezi ka pritë se e kishte dëgjuar bisedën në tërësi dhe menjëherë pranoi. Plaku ja uron fejesën dhe i thotë çunit shko e tregoi babait. Çuni pa një pa dy, unë i kam treguar babait, por kur donë me ma japë gocën? Plaku sa ngushtohet, aq kishte vullnet të ja jap gocën çunit. 
-	Plaku: kur kishe pasur mundësi me marrë?
-	Çuni:  në çdo kohë kur ti ma jap
-	Plaku: pas gjashtë muaj, në vjeshtë.
-	Çuni: vonë është
-	Plaku: ti mendon menjëherë?
-	Çuni: po menjëherë
-	Plaku:  e pyesim gocën?
-	Çuni po si jo
-	Plaku: goce po dëgjon, donë të martohesh tani apo në vjeshtë?
-	Goca: çfarë do bëhet në vjeshtë, unë tani kisha deshtë 
Plaku pajtohet, goca hipë në një kali, ndërsa në tjetrin çuni. Nisën për në shtëpi. Duke shkuar nëpër gurishtë, kali i gocës merr në thua. Çuni i thotë kalit: dori ky është gabimi i parë dhe vazhdojnë. Pas pak doriu përsëri merr në thua, çuni përsërit duke thënë dori gabimi i dytë. Vazhdojnë, kalojnë lumin, në një përpjetëve kali merr në thua dhe bie në gjuaj. Çuni nxjerr patllaken dhe vret kalin.
Pas një jave martesë, goca një çik çlirohet me burrë në bisedë. Kur bijën me fjet, nusja e pyet burrin e vet: pse e vërave kalin, çfarë faji pat? Burri i thotë nuses: nuse kë bërë gabimin e parë. Me një fjalë kur nusja bënë gabimin e tretë  priste patllaken në kokë. Tregojnë se ka qenë një ndër nuset më të mira në atë rreth. 
Pasi që e kamë hapur temën në të cilën do të trajtohet çdo gjë në suaza të normales, nuk do shkruaj për goca dhe çuna, që nuk i përkasin standardeve të shkruara më parë.

----------


## salihaj

Fejesa e një çifti të ri që do martohet është faktor më rëndësi shumë të madhe. Fejesa është themeli i krijimi të një familje që populli e quajnë të shenjtë edhe është më se e vërtetë është e shenjtë. Fejesa gjithashtu është e shenjtë, se vuloset fati i një familje të ardhshme për të qenë familje e lumtur, apo jo. 
Fejesa është proces i domosdoshëm, si proces parapërgatitor për martesë. Me fejesë jo që vuhet gur themeli i parë për të krijuar një familje, por bëhet parapërgatitje a do krijojnë familje apo jo. Me fejesën e çiftit të ri, hapen dyert e hapësirës për parapërgatitjen e këtij qifti për të ardhmen. Në këtë hapësirë parapërgatitore, bëhen hapat e parë  në njohjen më të afërt në mes çunit dhe gocës. Me rëndësi të madhe është që edhe prindërit e të dy palëve njoftohen. 
Gjatë periudhës kohore të fejesës, çuni mund të shkoi në familjen e të fejuarës edhe goca po ashtu. Gjatë kësaj periudhe fillon të bëhen biseda të ndryshme, në radhë të parë njoftimi rreth çdo gjëje që ata  nuk i kanë ditë më parë, apo nuk kanë muajt në mënyrë të lirë ti shprehin. Bisedat do të zhvillohen në këtë relacion: kush jam unë, kush je ti? Kush është prindi i të fejuarës, kush është prindi i të fejuarit?  Çfarë veti ka mashkulli, çfarë femra dhe çfarë veti kanë prindërit e dy palëve? Si do martohem? Çfarë dëshiron goca, çfarë dëshiron çuni, gjatë fejesës, martesës dhe gjatë kohës bashkëshortore? Si është raporti edukativ në mes të fejuarve? Si është raporti edukativ i prindërve të dy palëve dhe sa është lartësia e emancipimit të dyja palëve, si faktor kyç  për zhvillimin e komunikimit të devotshëm në mes veti, që është faktori me më rëndësi në këtë periudhë? 
Gjatë periudhës së fejesës, goca parashtron nevojat, kërkesat e veta para çunit, njëkohësisht aty ndërthuren edhe biseda rreth karakterit dhe vetive që do bëhet fjalë në të ardhmen.  Ashtu, edhe prindërit duhet të bëhen sa më aktiv në komunikime, në mënyrë që të njoftohen në detaje me karakterin dhe dëshirat e të dy palëve. Nëse në këtë periudhë, gjenden pika të përbashkëta në të dy palët, si për nga karakteri ashtu edhe për nga dëshirat në mënyrë të sinqertë dhe të qëndrueshme, atëherë mundë të bëhet fjalë për MARTESË të suksesshme. Çdo dyshim gjatë këtij komunikimi, bisede të ndërthurtë jap shenjë që mos të bëhet martesa e çiftit në fjalë. Po që se kërkohet martesa me vetëm pakë a pakë rezervë në mes çiftit, apo prindërve të çiftit, është e preferuar që ai çift mos të martohet. Asnjë njeri në botë sidomos në kohën adoleshente nuk i ka të pastruara gjërat së pari me vetën e vet. Ata që i kanë pastruar gjërat në trupin dhe shpirtin e vet janë njerëzi të dijshëm, shkencëtar të pa prekur, jo çdo shkencëtar, ashtu edhe profet e jo çdo profet. Gjërat janë shumë të qarta. Kur njeriu  i ka të pastruar gjërat se si do e kaloi jetën e vet në një qetësi apo lumturi sado modeste është një çik më lehtë të rregulloi vetën. Për të kalua më lehtë këtë periudhë kohore mesatare, kërkohet shëndeti, puna, dituria e cila arrihet me punë permanente,  guximi, syçeltësia, komunikimi me rrethin ku jeton, për të kaluar më mirë dhe pranuar ajo që një njeriut i konvenon e më e rëndësishmja është të pajtohet me atë çfarë e ka. Kjo ishte përafërsisht dhe elementare që i duhet një njeriu. Kur bëhet fjalë për dy, tre, e më shumë njerëz që marrin pjesë një veprim, gjërat sa vijnë e rëndohen, me ligjin e progresionit matematik. Pasi që jemi të parapërgatitja për martesë duhet pasur kujdes dhe vëmendje të veçantë në komunikimin dhe marrëveshjen sa më transparente që është e mundur dhe e lejuar në mes çiftit dhe prindërve të çiftit. Ndërsa për të kaluar sa më mirë gjatë periudhës martesore deri në ndërrimin e jetës, duhet ti përmbahemi një thënie Kuranore: Për të zotëruar natyrën (kjo mundësi i është dhënë vetëm njeriut) , domosdo nevojitet dituria, urtësia dhe arsimimi, sepse sipas Kuran-it mosdija, injoranca dhe analfabetizmi janë plagë e rëndë e individit dhe shoqërisë, pikërisht për këtë arsye ajet i parë i Kuran-it urdhëron: IKRE  LEXO, MËSO. Duhet cekë edhe një fjali popullore, me siguri nga njeriu shumë i mençur që ka than: Modestia është mençuria më e madhe e njeriut. Kur arrihet një pajtueshmëri e plotë dhe pa rezervë në mes çiftit dhe prindërve të çiftit, atëherë kjo pajtueshmëri kurorëzohet me MARTESË që nuk ka me dështuar kurrë ose vetëm në raste të rralla siç është vic major ku bëjnë pjesë fatkeqësitë natyrore.

----------


## salihaj

Martesa është proces i rëndomtë dhe i domosdoshëm biologjik i njeriut, për të ruajt dhe shtuar llojin e vet. Me martesë nënkuptojmë bashkimin e dy çiftëve me seks të ndryshëm mashkullor dhe ai femërorë. Martesa më e suksesshme është ajo martesë që është bërë sipas parimeve që janë cekë në nëntitullin Fejesa. Çdo popull apo etni ka llojet e ndryshme të ceremonisë gjatë martesës, për çfarë është shkruar, është filmuar, transmetuar përmes mjeteve informative, elektronike, mirëpo, unë do ceku atë çfarë kam provojë dhe çfarë di. Fejesa e shëndoshë, martesa e suksesshme. Martesa është simbol i finalizimit të fejesës dhe fillim i sfidave të reja bashkëshortore. Martesa është edhe fillimi i ri i aktit intim seksual qe është zyrtar dhe pranohet nga dy palët, nga çuni dhe ashtu nga goca, por edhe nga familja e çunit ashtu e gocës. 
Për të parën herë goca dhe çuni bashkohen në dhomën martesore, siç e quajnë te ne qilar. Bashkimi i tyre bëhet zyrtar, pa u friku se dikush po i përgjon, pa komplekse dhe me plotë kënaqësi. Te ne shqiptarët edhe të shumë popuj tjerë, gjithnjë dëshirojmë që fëmijën e parë të kemi  djalë. Sipas provojë sime dy teori  që kanë qenë të sakta, e që do i ceku në momentin pa u bashkuar çiftët për të kurorëzuar aktin intim seksual të natës së parë aq madhështorë. Psikologjia ka vërtetuar, që çdo veprim që bëhet nga ana e njeriut gjatë jetës së tij me vullnet, kënaqësi, qetësi, me maturi dhe mençuri, finalja e asaj vepre është e saktë, ka cilësi të lartë dhe është e qëndrueshme. Edhe në këtë rast bashkimi i dy çiftëve duhet të jetë ashtu. Pasi që takohen nusja dhe dhëndri të vetmuar në dhomën martesore, pa hezitim të përqafojnë njëri tjetrin. Dhëndri pasi që është në shtëpinë e vet, apo ku do të jetë i pari duhet dëshiruar mirëseardhje nuses. Të fillojnë me bisedë të mirë dhe të qetë. Të bisedohet për gjëra më të bukura dhe me perspektivë, pa kurrfarë tensioni. Tensioni gjatë bisedës nuk guxon fare të ketë vend në këtë rast, sepse është një ndër faktorët që në të ardhmen do të manifestohet si dukuri negative, për çfarë do bëhet fjalë. Për të mos cekur në të ardhmen, po e ceku kurrë para marrëdhënies  edhe gjatë marrëdhënies intime seksuale nuk guxon asnjëra palë të jetë e ngarkuar me ndonjë lloj tensioni, sepse çdo ngarkesë do manifestohet në pasardhës. Kur mendon mirë dhe vepron mirë edhe pasardhësi do i trashëgon ato veti. Aty fillojnë fillet e krijimit të një qeniet të re, të shëndosh, të mençur, dhe me suksese të mëdha gjatë jetë. Kjo kishte me qenë teoria e parë që duhet të i përmbahen nusja me dhëndrin, gjithsesi natën e parë. Ndërsa në vijim të bashkëshortësisë  është heroizëm nëse vijojnë me jetë të lumtur pa kurrfarë tensionesh. 
Teoria e dytë bënë fjalë për dy gjëra: Njëra bënë fjalë për përcaktimin e seksit gjinor, dhe e dyta si segment shumë kyç për harmoni gjatë jetës bashkëshortore. Për përcaktimin e seksit femëror, apo mashkullor do flasë sipas një plaku qe ka qenë në moshë dhe që para se të martohem unë me ka treguar, çfarë të bëjë burri dhe gruaja për të për të fituar fëmijën me seks të dëshiruar. Ja çfarë më ka thënë ai plak tetëdhjeteshtatë vjeçar: kur burri dhe gruaja fillojnë të kryejnë aktin intim seksual, për të fituar djalë, zbrazja e parë e spermatozoideve nuk guxon të bëhet në brendësin e vagjinës së femrës, por spermën duhet zbraz jashtë vagjinës . Ndërsa zbrazja e dytë e spermës brenda në vagjinë, mundëson përqindjen më të madhe për të lind djalë. Ky ishte rrëfimi i plakut. Mirëpo, më tutje duke shikuar një emision televiziv rreth anatomisë dhe aktivitetit fiziologjik të spermatozoideve kam parë dhe dëgjuar se, spermatozoidet me seks femëror janë shumë më aktive sesa atë me seks mashkullor. Gjatë ejakulimit të spermatozoideve jashtë penisit, qëpari largohen spermatozoidet femër e pastaj ato mashkull. Në këtë rast spermatozoidet me seks mashkullor duket se janë më përtac, e nëse është ashtu unë kisha mi  quajtur më  burra, sepse largimi i tyre nga testit bëhet më i kujdesshëm. Ja edhe një këshillë për seksin. Sipas autorëve indian çdo veprim i ashpër që ndermirët duhet të bëhet kur njeriu fillon të merr ajër me vrimën e djathtë të hundës e që indianet këtë dukuri e quajnë SURIA DAHA. Kjo mund të provohet shumë thjeshtë, mbyllet vrima e majtë e hundës, nëse në mënyrë të plotë dhe të lirshëm  merr frymë me vrimë të djathtë të hundës, atëherë mund të filloni mu marrë me sporte te ashpra luftarake si dhe me aktin intim seksual. Në fund do e përdori një thënie popullore: aleti i fortë qetësi në shtëpi. Kjo është shumë e qëlluar, sepse kohëzgjatja ma e madhe gjatë marrëdhënies seksuale krijon një harmoni të jashtëzakonshme mes qiftit. Kjo kohëzgjatje për të cilën bëhet fjalë është e ndryshuar: shkurtër dy deri tre minuta, e mesme pesë deri tetë minuta dhe e gjatë tetë deri në pesëmbëdhjetë minuta. Për këtë do bëhet fjalë në vazhdimin e temës, mirëpo, çdo gjë është e arritshme.

----------


## salihaj

Nësë  hapim fjalorin dhe kërkojmë kuptimin e fjalës vullnet, do të hasim në  nocionin sa vijon:

Vullneti është aftësia qe në formë të lirë  vendosim për ndonjë veprmtari

Këtë nocion e pranojmë si të sakët. Ky vullnet me të cilin ne mburremi, si  një e drejtë e jona, gjithnjë ikë para mosbesimit. Ky është rregull apsolut, qe nuk duron kurrfaar veçimi.

Nuk do të besoni, unë jam i bindur se është një vërtetë e pamohuar. Për tu bindur, shikoni rreth vetës suaj dhe kujdesuni të kuptoni ate çfarë shikoni. Atëherë do të vëreni se nuk jam duke ju rrëfyar ndonjë teori imagjinare por shprehu vetëm ate çfarë  ekziston. 

Paramendoni kur kishim me vendosë një dërrasë në tokë me dimensione siç janë gjatësia një metër dhe gjërësia njëzetëepesë centimetra. Është e   kjartë se shumë  lehtë kishit me lëvizë nëpër atë dërrasë nga një skaj në tëjetrin duke mos qitur këmbën jasht sajë. Të  paramendojmë vendosjën e kësaj dërrase mbi kulmin e kishës apo një objekti tjetër gjithashtu mbi  kulm. Kush kishte me qenë ai nga ju të bëjë edhe një hap në po të njejtën dërrasë pa u rrëxuar nga ajo? Jo, ju por  rrallë kishte me qenë ai i cili vetëm  dy hapa kishte me ecë nëpër  dërrasën e tillë, menjëhere kishit filluar të dridhëni, edhe pran terë mundit dhe vullnetit tuaj, me siguri kishit më u rrëxuar nga ajo dërrasë.

Pse atëhere nuk rrëxoheni kur dërrasa gjindet në tokë, e pse do të rrëxoheni kur po e njeta dërrasë gjindet në atë lartësi? Thjeshtë, në rastin e parë, juve ju duket se shumë lehtë mund të ecni nëpër dërrasë qe gjindët e shtrirë në tokë, së dyti në po në të njejtën dërrasë qe gjindet në lartësi paraprakisht ju në mënyrp psikikike jeni të bindur duke mos zënë besë se  mund të ecni në dërrasën e përmendur.

Përqendroni vëmendjën në vijim: kot tentoni të ecni përpara në çoftë se paramendoni se nuk keni mundësi, se atëhere jeni në një pamundësi apsolute për të kryar atë veprim. 

Nësë punëtoret qe punojnë në ndërtimtari dhe mbulojnë kulmet e shtëpisë, dhe mendojnë se një gjë e tillë është e mundshme, ajo i shtynë  ata paraprakisht në aspekt psikik se janë të parapërgaditur dhe mund të kryejnë këtë punë.

Marramendja qe e kaplon njeriun  gjatë parapërgaditjës psikike  në kalim nëpër dërrasë të vendosur në lartësi dhe duke paramenduar se dërrasa do të rrëxohet, atëhere ajo bëhet realitet edhe përkundër vullnetit tonë.
Të shikojmë një njeri qe vuan nga pagjumësia: në qoftë se nuk këmngul për të fjetë, do të flija duke u shtrirë në mënyrë të qetë në krevatin e vet. Përkundrazi nësë me këmbngulësi kujdeset   për të fjetur, atëhere gjithnjë e më shumë bëhet më nervoz.

Me siguri keni vërejtë   nësë dëshira e juaj është qe të kujtoheni për ndonjë emër te një përsoni qe mendoni se ia keni harruar emrin, aq ma më vështirësi do të ia qelloni emrit të përmendur. Në momentin ku paramendoni duke thënë:

Do të më kujtohet

në vend se:

E kam harruar.

Do të ju kujtohet emri pa vështirësi.

Ata qe vozitin biqikletën duhet  kujtuar mësimin e tyre fillestar kur janë mësuar për të vozitë, janë friguar se do të rrëxohen duke u mbajtur në mënyrë të shtanguar për timon të biqikletës. Kur në rrugë ju ka paraqitur ndonjë pengesë, thjeshtë edhe një guralec, keni tentuar të ikni nga guraleci i tillë, nësë ka mbisunduar këmbngulëja qe të ikni sa më shumë nga guraleci, atëhere ju keni shkuar drejtë ne te dhe e keni shkelë.

Sa më shumë qe të kujdesëni për të luftuar një gjë të tillë ai edhe më shumë do të qeshë me juve

Si ka qenë gjendja psikike e çdo njerit nga ata në këto raste? Unë nuk do të rrëxohem, mirëpo unë ate nuk mund te pengoi; unë dua të më kujtohet emri i ati apo këti përsoni, mirëpo nuk ka mundësi, unë dot  iku nga pengesa në rrugë, mirëpo nuk mundem, unë do të përmbahem nga të qeshurit, mirëpo nuk mundem.

Nga e cekura paraprakisht, qe prej të gjitha kundërshtimëve, mosbesimi fiton edhe përkundër vullnetit pa  e veçuar asnjë problem.

Nësë vazhdojmë me shprehjën e ideve të njejta, do të bindemi se komandanti i ushtrisë qe sulmon në ballë të ushtrisë me siguri se do të ua shtoi vullnetin dhe guximin për sulm, përndryshe nëse vetëm komandon nga largësia sulmi është i kotë:

Shpetoni ashtu si dini

 puna e hutisë dhe  tërhekja në parregullësi. Pse është ashtu? Sepse në rastin e parë, ushtarët me vetbesim se kan për detyrë të ecin prpara, në rastin e dytë, paramendojnë se janë të mundur dhe duhet të shpetonin nga vdekja duke ikur.

Punargjia1 mirë ka dijtë se me çfarë mënyre  mund të veproi, kur është në pyetje hakmarrëja ndaj tregtarit, me të cilin ka qenë në të njejtën varkë, nga ai ka blerë delen më të mirë dhe  ka hudhë në detë. E ka dijtë se të gjitha delet do të shkojnë pas sajë. Kjo në të vërtetë ka ndodhë.

Dhe ne, njërëzit, pak a shumë jemi të ngjajshëm me kopenë e delëve, kur edhe përkundër dëshirës sonë  me paftësinë tonë përkrahim shembujt e të tjerëve, duke e pohuar qe nuk kemi mudësi  të bëjmë diq tjetër.

Kisha mujtë të ju përmendi edhe me mija shembuj tjerë, por kam frikë se numërimi i tyre i madh kishte me kaluar në monotoni. Në esencë, të gjitha janë këto fakte qe ju bëjnë me dije në forcën e madhe të mosbesimit,  dmth., forca e mosbesimit të pavetëdijshëm në luftë kundër vullnetit (vetëdijës).

Egzistojnë alkoolistët qe dëshirojnë për të mos  konsumuar  alkoolin, mirëpo nuk kan suksesë për të ndërprerë konsumin e tij. Pyetni të tillët në mënyrë të sinqertë ata do të ju përgjigjen  se kemi dëshirë qe të mos konsumojmë, qe konsumimi i alkoolit është i gërrditshëm, mirëpo janë të paaftë  dhe të detyruar të pijnë kundër vullnetit të vet.

Ngjajshëm me këtë, disa kriminel bëjnë krime kundër vullnetit të vet. Me pyetjën se për çfarë e kanë bërë atë krim, ata thjeshtë përgjigjen:

Nuk kam muajt të përmbahem, diç më ka tërhjekë, diç ka qenë më e fortë se unë.
Edhe alkoolisti edhe kriminieli e flasin të vërtetën. Ata janë të detyruar sepse mosbesimi në vetën i shtyen kështu qe nuk kan mundësi të përmbahen.

Ne qe mburremi më vullnetin tonë, ne të cilin besojmë në ate çfarë  punojmë,  punojmë lirisht, nuk jemi asgjë tjetër përveç kuklla në litar skajet e të cilit i mbanë në dorë mosbesimi. Ne pushojmë qe mos te jemi kuklla vetëm atëhere, kur të mësojmë të mbizotërojmë mosëbesimin   tonë.

     ___________________
1Përsonel nga romani Gargantua dhe Pantagrue, Fransoa Rabel (1490  15530 (vr. E përk.)

----------


## salihaj

Sipas asajë qe u tha deri me tani, mosbesimi mund të krahasohet me një vërshim qe bartë njeriun e pafat dhe të paaftë. Ai  me moskujdesin e vet bie në te dhe nuk mund të shkulet nga ai  rrezik edhe pran vullnetit të tij të fortë. Sa duket ky vërshim nuk lejon qe të përvetsohet. Nësë jeni të aftë, ju do ta përvetsoni, ndërsa forcën e tij do ta përdorni për mirëqenjën tuaj dhe për punë të dobishme.

Nësë ky krahasim nuk ju duket i mjaftuar, do të krahasojmë mburrjën me kalin e egër pa kërrpesh dhe pa fre. Kalit të tillë askush nuk do ti hip, vetëm ate të cilin kali do ta bartë sipas vullnetit të vet. Mirëpo hipja e tillë në raste të shpeshta përfundon në ndonjë humnerë. Kalorsi së pari duhet të vejë frenin, atëhere roli do të ndryshoi. Kali nuk do të ecë sipas vullnetit të vet, mirëpo sipas vullnetit të kalorsit.

Para se të vazhdojmë me paraqitjet e mëtutejme, ka nevojë qe në mënyrë të saktë të definojmë dy kuptime qe do të përdorën në mënyrë të shpeshtë, qe në esencë qe nuk kuptohen. Ato janë: sugjestioni dhe autosugjestioni.

Çfarë është sugjestionin? Ai kishte mu definuar në këtë mënyrë:

Akti nëpërmjet të cilit ia imponojmë një mendim vetëdijës së një përsoni.

 A thua qe në të vërtetë ai ekziston? Sugjestioni vetvetiu nuk ekziston. Mund të egzistoi vetëm më kusht qe të transformohet në  autosugjestion  të përsoni qe iu është destinuar.

Autosugjestioni kishte më u definuar në këtë mënyrë:

Është akt, nëpërmjet të cilit e bindim vetvetën, respektivisht ia imponojmë vetvetës ndonjë mendim. Ju mund të i sugjeroni dikujt diq, mirëpo në mënyrë të pavetëdijshëm përsoni përkatës nuk e pranon sugjestionin, nësë përsoni në fjalë nuk e pranon pa e  shëndrruar në autosugjestion, ai nuk do të prodhon kurrfar veprimi.

Nganjëhere më ka ndodhë qe të tentoi për të sugjerusr diq përsonave qe kan kujdes të madh për çfarëdo andaj atëhere nuk kam pasë sukses. Arësyeja qendron në ate se qenja e tij e pavetdijshme ka luftuar qe të pranoi sugjestionin tim kështu qe nuk është shëndrruar në autosugjestion.

----------


## salihaj

Përsëri dot kthehëm në vërejtëjen e mëparshme,  ajo është qe mosbesimin tonë mund të përvetsojmë  dhe të udhëheqim me te siç mund të përvetsohet vërshimi apo kali i egër. Për këtë arësy na nevoitët:
-	qe të dijmë se ajo është e mundur, mirëpo shpeshhere ajo nuk vërehet dhe 
-	duhet njohur metodën.

Metoda është mjaft e thjeshtë, ne qysh se nga lindje nga mosëdija për çdo ditë  në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme e aplikojmë. Me keqardhje kjo bëhet kryesisht keq dhe pa sukses.

Në jetën e përditëshme sugjestioni në të shumtën e rastëve është i pavetëdijshëm. Për të arrijt deri të rezultatet e volitshme edhe për të u plotësuar dëshirat tona, ka nevojë qe sugjestioni i ynë të jetë i vetëdijshëm. Ky proces rrjedhë në këtë mënyrë: kryesisht së pari në mënyrë kuptimplote duhet përcaktuar objektin e autosugjestionit, e pastaj shumëhere duhet përsërit vetvetës, duke mos menduar kurrsesi në asgjë tjetër vetëm në:

Kjo vjen ose kjo kalon; kjo di të jetë ose nuk do të jetë, etj. Nësë pavetdija e jonë i pranon këto sugjestione dhe  shëndrrohën në autosugjestion, atëhere vërejmë qe në mënyrë graduale po na realizohen dëshirat tona.
 Nësë sugjestionin e kuptojmë në këtë mënyrë, atëhere nuk është asgjë tjetër përveç asaj qe unë e nënkuptoi nën hipnozë të cilën në mënyrë të thjesht e definoi:

Ky është ndikimi i mosbesimit në qenjën psikike dhe fizike të njeriut.

Nësë e bindeni vetvetën qe mund të bëni diq, nën paramendim qe kjo është e mundur, ate do ta beni pa marrë parasyesh  peshën e asajë detyre. Përkundrazi, nësë me një mburrëje, se nuk keni mundësi të kryeni detyrën e dëshiruar, ju me siguri nuk do të ia arrini qellimit për të kryar detyrën e dëshiruar; për juve plisat e urthive ju bëhën bjeshkë nëpërmjet të cilëve nuk mund të kaloni.

Raste të tilla rendomt i hasim të neurotikët, qe nënkuptojnë se janë të paftë edhe për një tentim minimal, shpeshëhere nuk mund të ecin para asnjë hap, e qe gjatë tij qe mos të ndiejn lodhëje. Kur neurotikët tentojnë për tu liruar nga depresioni, gjithnjë e më shumë fundosën në te si fundosëja në zallin e gjallë.

Njof përsona qe paraprakisht profetojnë se do të kan kokëdhembje këtë e këtë ditë, nën këto e këto kushte. Në të vërtetë po atë ditë, nën po të njejtat kushte ata përjetojnë kokëdhembje. Përsonat e till vetveti ia kan kushtëzuar kokëdhembjen në po të njejtë mënyrë siç të tjerët shërojnë vetvetën me anë të autosugjestionit të vetëdijshëm.

Për dallim nga kjo mjafton nësë mendohet  qe dhëmbja ashtu si shfaqet, ashtu vërehet edhe si po zhduket. Në mënyrë adekuate, nësë dikush mendon se vuan nga diçkafi menjëherë fillon të vuaj.

E dijë kur njeriu fillon të përhapë ide të reja, në raste të shumta bëhët qesharak  në sytë e njrëzëve tjerë. Pa marrë parasyesh unë vërtetoi se:

Nësë shumica e njerëzve janë të sëmuar psikikisht apo fizikisht ata janë të sëmuar për shkak të bindjës së gabuar autosugjestive. Politikajt qe nuk kan kurrfar lëndimi, vetëm jan të bindur se janë paralizuar pikërisht në ata ndodhin shërime shumë të çuditshme.

Njerëzit janë me fat apo pa fat, ajo vare në çfarë mase janë të bindur se a jan me fat apo pa fat. Nga dy përson nën kushte të njejta apsolute, njeri mund të nëkuptohet se plotësisht është me fat e tjetri i pafat.

Nervoza, mumëllimi, frika e nga mosbesimi, kleptomania, disa forma të paralizave etj. Asgjë nuk janë tjetër përveç ndikimi i pavetdijës në trupin dhe shpirtin tonë.


Siç mund të jetë qenja e jonë e pavetëdijshme  burim e shumë sëmundjeve, gjithashtu mund të shkaktoi shërimin e mundimëve psikike dhe fizike. Ajo jo vetëm qe mundet të largoi dhembjen qe e ka shkatuar, por mund ti shëroi sëmundjet e verifikuara.

Vetmohuni në një dhomë, uluni në mënyrë komode, mbyllni sytë për të pengar shkapërderdhësin e mendjës dhe për një kohë mos mendoni në asgjë përveç:

Kjo e kjo kalon, kjo e kjo vjen dhe ngjajshëm

Nësë më të vërtetë diq i keni sugjeruar vetvetës,  në atë rast qenja e juaj e pavetëdijshme e ka pranur këtë sugjerim, do të befasoheni kur e vërtetoni se ju është realizuar pikërisht ai mendim i sugjeruar. Duhet ditur se krejt ajo çfarë është objekt i sugjestionit gjendet në qenjën tonë, mirëpo ne për këtë gjë nuk dijmë asgjë. Gjatë shfrytëzimit të autosugjestionit, vullneti duhet të jetë  plotësisht i çkyqur. Ky rekomandim është më rëndësi të madhe, sepse nësë vullneti nuk është në pajtim më mosbesim, respektiviesht nësë paramendohet:

Qe unë do të jam ai apo ai

mosbesimi ka qenë:

Ti ke dëshirë por ajo nuk ka me qenë.
Jo vetëm se nuk do të arrihet efekti i duhur, por do të ngjajë e kundërta.

Kjo vërejtje është mjaft me rendësi dhe tregon për çfarë arësye, përkundër  përkujdesjës së madhe për  shërimin e sëmundjëve psikike, e përshkak arritjës së kontrollës. Ka nevojë të përvetsohet më anë të bindjës edhe për atë arësye metoda e ime në të shumtën e rasteve ka pasë sukses atje kur të tjerat nuk kan pasë suksese.

Nga rastët e shumta qe më së shumti i kam kushtuar kujdes gjatë punës sime njëzetëvjeçare, kam konkluduar sa vijon, qe në mënyrë të shkurtër i paraqes si rregulla:

1.	Kur vullneti gjendet në grindje me mosbesim, gjithmon fiton mosbesimi, dhe ate pa kurrfar kompromisi.
2.	Në mes grindjës së villnetit dhe mosbesimit, forca e mosbesimit është prporcionale me katërorin e vullnetit.
3.	Kur vullneti është në pajtim me mosbesimin, atëhere ato nuk mledhën por shumëzohen.
4.	Mosbesimi mund të drejtohet.

Termi Katërori proporcional i vullnetit  dhe ka mundësi nuk duhet nënkuptuar në botkuptimin matematikor. Më këtë vetëm dua të ju tregoi në mënyrë të ilustruar mendimin tim.

Sipas kësaj qe u tha këtu, duket se askush edhe asnjëhere nuk duhet të jetë i sëmuar. Kjo është e vërtetë. Autosyjgestioni mund të përvetësoi çdo sëmundje, gadi pa kurrfar veçimi, sidoçoftë qe mendimi i im është aq i guximshëm dhe aq me bindje. Unë nuk theme:

ajo fitonë gjithmonë.
Vetëm:

Ajo mund të fitoi.

Çfare nuk është e njejtë.

Për të krijuar mundësi qe autosugjestioni të aplikohet në mënyrë të vetëdijshme, duhet mësuar sesi duhet bërë. Kjo është e ngjajshme me mësim, lexim ose shkrim, respektivisht mësuarja e muzikës.

Autosugjestion është diç qe njeriu mbanë në vete nga dita e lindjës e deri në ditën e fundit të jetës. Ai mund të ju ndihmoi apo të ju dëshproi, varësisht nga ajo si dini ta shfrytëzoni. Mbi autosugjestionin mund të flitet  ajo qe e ka thenë E z o p i  mbi gjuhën: Ajo është  sendi më i mirë, po në të njejtën kohë e dhe më i keq në botë.

Tani do të ju tregoi çfarë duhet bërë qe njerëzit të ndiejn veprimin dobiprurës të autosugjestionit, nësë ai shfrytëzohet në mënyrë të vetdijshme.

Egzistojnë dy tipe të njerëzëve qe me vështrsi mund të i provokoish me autosugjestionin e vetëdijshëm:

- Psikikisht të prapambetur, qe nuk kan aftësi të kuptojnë se çfare ju flitni dhe
- ata qe nuk dëshirojnë të nënkuptojnë.

----------


## salihaj

Principi i kësaj metode mund të formulohet në disa fjalë:

-	në një moment mund të mendohet vetëm në një send, dmth. Dy mendime mund të qendrojnë njera pran tjetrës, mirëpo nuk mund të qendrojnë njera mbi tjetrën,
-	Çdo mendim, nësë shpirti i ynë vetëm më ate miret, ekziston e vërteta dhe tenton qe të shëndrrohet në realitet.

Andaj, nësë ju arrini qe një i sëmuar mendon se sëmundjet e tija ndërpritën, ato do të ndërpritën. Nësë keni sukses qe një kleptoman  më nuk do të vjedhë, më të vërtet ai nuk do të vjedhë. 

Pa marrë parasyesh një sëmundje të një përsoni nësë është në pyetje fizike apo psikike, patjetër duhet vepruar  në të njejtën mënyrë dhe të flitën po të njejtat fjalë, me një niansë të vogël ndryshimesh, sipas rastit.

Thuani përsonit të caktuar:

“Uluni dhe mbyllëni sytë. Unë nuk do të tentio qe tu vejë në gjum, sepse është e panevojshme. Ju lutëm qe ti mbyllëni sytë vetëm e vetëm  qe vemendjën e juaj mos t’ua tërhjekun gjerat qe u rrethojnë dhe qe u biejn në sy. Tani thuani në vetvetën,  të gjitha fjalët qe do tua them juva ato do të ju depërtojnë në trurin e juaj, dhe  në te do të futën, pa marrë parasyesh njohurinë e juaj të të pavetdijshme, andaj si ju ashtu e dhe organizmi i juaj do të i nënshtrohet fjalëve të mija të cilat i pranon ndërdija e juaj. 

Sëpari ju tregoi qe për çdo ditë tri here në ditë, në mengjes, në drekë dhe në mbrëmje gjatë ushqimit të keni oreks, mirëpo paraprakisht duhet të thuani:

“ Do të ngrëni me knaqësi”

Ju me siguri do të ngrëni me plot vullnet, mirëpo nuk do të tejngopeni. Ju do të kujdesëni qe ushqimin të përtypëni ngadalë gjithashtu e dhe ngadal të përpini. Ushqimi do të tretët në mënyrë të rregullt e ju nuk do të hetoni kurrfar mundimi as kurrfar dhembje. Organizmi i juaj do të shfryutëzoi ushqimin në terësi.

Pasi qe tretëja të ju është e mirë, jashtqitjen do ta keni në rregull, për çdo mengjes pa pasë nevojë me marrë ndonjë ilaç apo mjete tjera për ndihmën e jashtëqitjes.

Pran kësaj, çdo natë, nga momenti kur keni dëshirë të flini, deri në momentin kur keni dëshirë të ngritëni, do të flini me një gjumë të thellë, të qetë, të rehatshëm, gjatë së cilit nuk keni me pasë kurrfar mundime, pas të cilit keni me qenë plotësisht të pushuar dhe me disponim të mrekulluar.

Nësë ndonjëher ju ka ndodhë qe keni qenë të shrregulluar, të lodhur, keni qenë të mërzitur, pa kurrfar motivi, në vend të kësaj ju keni me qenë të disponuar mirë. Nësë më të vërtetë keni pas arësye të vërtetë, prap nuk do të mërziteni.

Nësë keni qenë të padurueshëm apo të hidhruar, më tutje nuk do të jeni. Përkundrazi, gjithmon keni me qenë të durueshëm, në vend qe të frenoni vetvetën, ndërsa gjërat qe u janë kanë të mërzitshme, qe ju kan nervozuar, tani do të ju bëjnë juve  plotësisht shpirtëgjerë.
Nësë nganjëhere ju ngarkojnë mendime të rënda dhe të pa këndshme, siç është frika, ndieshmeri e pasigurisë, mërzia dhe të ngjajshme, dëshiroi qe krejt këto të largohen pak-ngapak të largohen nga horizonti i juaj i arsimuar dhe qe të zhdukën në terësi, të shëndrrohet në një re të larguar me të cilën çdo gjë e padëshiruar të zhduket. Siç zhduket gjumi pas zgjuarjës, ashtu do të zhdukën të gjitha të padëshiruarat.

Shtoi se ju plotësisht jeni të shëndoshë, puna e zemrës s’uaj është normale, qarkullimi i gjakut i mirë dhe mushkrit ju funksionojnë në rregull. Organet për tretëje, mëlqia, ithëza, veshkat dhe qeska urinore gjithashtu funksionojnë në mënyrë të rregullt. Nësë për momentin keni problem të vogël me ndo një organ, ajo për çdo dit do të zhduket dalngadal, kështu qe ai organ do të filloi punën në rregull.

Në rastin e lëndimit, ai për çdo dit vetë do të shërohet dhe do të jetë i shëruar shumë shpejt. Dua të përmendi se nuk ka nevoj me dijt se cili organ i sëmuar duhet shëruar. Nën ndikimin e autosugjestionit:

“Për çdo ditë, në çdo pikëpamje jam mirë e më mirë”

Vetëdia e jonë ndikon në çdo organ pa marrë parasyesh.

Në çoftë se deri me tani nuk keni qenë të sigurtë në vetvete, pasiguri dal-ngadal do të zhduket dhe në vend të saj do të vij vetbesimi i bazuar në forcen organike qe gjindet të çdo njeni nga ne. Ky vetbesim është i nevojhshëm për çdo këndë. Me vetbesim mund të arrihet çdo gjë ( në kufijt e arësyseshëm). Ju do të përfitoni vetbesim, e ky vetbesim ju aftëson të bëni çfare doni me sukse dhe në mënyrë shumë të mirë (nënkuptohet qe ajo punë të ketë kuptim), e krejt ate çfare e keni për detyrë të kryeni me sukses.

Sa her doni të bëni diq qe ka kuptim  e qe e keni për detyrë, gjithnjë paramendoni se do ta kryeni shumë lehtë. Nga vetëdija e juaj duhet të zhdukën fjalët: rëndë, epamudshme, nuk muaj, ajo është më e fortë se unë, unë nuk mundem ndryshe.  Vendin e këtyre fjalëve duhet zavendësuar fjalët siç janë: ajo është fare e lehtë, unë mundem. Nësë kuptoni se diç është e lehtë, ajo për juve ashtu bëhët edhe pse për të tjerët u dukej e vështirë.  Ju atë punë do ta kryeni shpejtë dhe pa vështirësi. Mirëpo ju nësë kisht me qenë të bindur se një punë e tillë është e vështirë dhe e pamundshme, ajo punë ashtu do të bëhëj e vështirësuar dhe nga një arësye e thjeshtë ashtu si ju e keni paramenduar”.

Me sugjestione të tilla të përgjithsuara, qe duken sado pak të gjata, për dikend fëmijnore, duhet shtuar ato sugjestione qe do të aplikohen në raste konkrete.

Të gjitha këto sugjestione duhet të flitën në mënyrë monotone dhe me gjysëm zëri ( duke theksuar gjatë kësj fjalë të rëndësishme), kështu qe ato të ndikojnë në përsonin e caktuar. Pasi qe nuk ndikon në gjendje të fjetur, duhet ndikuar ashtu qe gjatë sugjestivitetit të dobësohet vërejtëja dhe mos të shkoi mendja në gjëra tjera.

Në momentin kur përfundon me sugjestion, përsonit duhet ti drejtoheni me këto fjalë:

”Andaj, dëshiroi qe në çdo pikëpamje, si në ate fizike dhe psikike të keni shëndet të mirë, më të mirë se sa qe e keni pasë gjerë tani. Tani unë do të numroi deri në tre dhe kur të përmendin numrin tre, ju do ti hapni syet. Ashtu jeni të relaksuar, shiqimi i juaj nuk do të jetë i dobësuar, ju aspak nuk do të jeni të lodhur. Ndiheni të fortë, të pushuar dhe shumë të disponuar. Përveç kësaj, ndiheni mirë në çdo pikëpamje.   Një, dy, tre”.

Në fjalën “tre” përsoni hapë syet  me një buzëqeshëje dhe knaqësi të shprehur dhe me disponim të mirë.

----------


## salihaj

Çdo mengjes, kur zgjoheni nga gjumi dhe çdo mbrëmje, kur shtriheni në krevat për të fjetur, duhet ti mbyllëni sytë pa e ua tërhjek asgjë vemendjen as ne fjalët qe do të flisni. Fjalët flitën në mënyrë gjysëmzëri, kështu qe me pasë mudësi për të i ndegjuar vet duhet përsëritur njëzetë here (duke i numëruar njëzet nej të sigjimit qe paraprakisht i keni lidhë, ose njëzet rruza të varguara në sigjim në formë të tespihve).

Fjalët qe duhet folur janë sa vijon:

Për çdo ditë dhe në çdo pikëpamje jam mirë e më mirë.

Fjalët në çdo pikëpamje kan kuptimin në përgjithësi, kështu qe nuk janë të nevojshme autosugjestionet në veçanti. 

Ky autosugjestion flitet në mënyrë sa më të thjeshtë, pa kurrfar vështirësie, respektivisht duhet përsëritur në atë mënyrë sikur të i pëshpëritëni dikujt. Në këtë mënyrë arrihet qe kjo në mënyrë mekanike të depërtoi nëpërmjet shqisës për ndegjueshmeri deri të qenja e jonë e pavetëdijshme atëhere fillon veprimtaria e këtij autosugjestioni.

Këtë sugjestion jo vetëm se nukk pengon, por shëron edhe sëmundje të ndryshme, duhet përdorë gjatë terë jetës.
Në mes të gjithave, kur çdo here gjatë ditës  ose natës ndihet ndonjë dhembje fizike apo psiskike, menjëher duhet bindur vetën qe kjo dhembje në mënyrë të vetëdijshme nuk do të rritët dhe patjetër dvetvetiu do të zhduket. Mëvetsohuni, mbyllëni sytë, përshkojeni shuplakën e dorës nëpër ballë, nësë sëmundëja ka karakter psikik, ndërsa nëpr vendin kur dhembë nësë ka karakter fizik, duke  i  përseritur sa më shpejt këto fjalë:

Kjo kalon, kjo kalon...,

deri sa të ndërpritet. Duke ushtruar mud të arrihet qe dhembja fizike apo psikike të zhduket për 20 apo 25 sekonda. Nësë në këtë rast nuk arrihet suksesi i duhur prap duhet përseritur.

Duhet ditur qe aplikimi i autosugjestionit nuk e zavendëson shërimin me anë të ilaqeve, mirëpo ai është ndihmë e artë për të sëmuarit dhe mjekët.

Nësë është vështirë të kuptohet roli i ati qe sugjeron. Ai nuk urdhëron, ky është mik i cili hap pas hapi e shpien të sëmuarin drejtë rrugës së shërimit.
Pasi qe të gjitha sugjestionet janë në interes të pacientit të sëmuar, qenja e tij e pavetëdijshme i pranon dhe i shëndrron në autosugjestion. Kur të arrihet ky rezultat, atëhere fillon veprimtaria e shërimit.

----------


## salihaj

Kjo metodë jap mjaftë rezultate të mira edhe fare nuk është vështirë të verifikohet për çfarë arësye. Nësë veprohet sipas këshillave të mija, suksesi nuk do të tradhtoi, përveç te dy tipe të njeriut për të cilët është bërë fjalë dhe për fat mirë bëjnë pjesë në 3% të njerëzimit.

Nësë tentojmë të ndikojm në të sëmuarin menjëhere, e qe paraprakisht nuk ka qenë i njohtuar me këtë metodë, suksesi arrihet vetëm te përsoni mjaft i ndieshëm, e qe përsëri për fat të mirë edhe të tillët janë pakicë.

Më heret, kur kam menduar se sugjestioni arrinë efektin e vet vetëm në gjum, gjithmon jam përpjekë qe pëacientin të vejë në gjum. Kur e kam verifikuar qe nuk ka nevioj të përdoret kjo metodë, e kam ndërpre, kryesisht me motiv qe të largoi frikën nga pacienti qe gjithmon gjatë këtij veprimi e ka ndi kur i është thënë se duhet fjetur. Kjo frikë në mënyrë të dukshme ndikon në të sëmuarin edhe ai përkundër vullnetit të vet bënë rezistencë të madhe ndaj fjetjës. Përkundrazi, nësë i tregoni se nuk do ta veni në gjum, dhe qe kjo gjë nuk është e nevojshme, ju atëhere do të krioni besim të i sëmuari dhe ai do të ju ndegjon pa kurrfar frike.

Në të shumtën e rasteve ngjanë se i sëmuari flinë, ashtu i fjetur me zërin tënd monoton, dhe ngritët i çuditur se si e ka marrë gjumi.

Për tu aplikuar sugjestioni, respektivisht autosugjestioni në të shumtën e rastëve nuk është e detyruar të punohet sipas principit qe paraprakisht e kam cekur. Disa përsona pa kurrfar prgaditëje paraprake mud të i sugjerohet, e qe ata për këtë gjë nuk janë të vetdijshëm. Shembull, nësë mjeku (qe sipas profesionit të vet ka ndikim në pacient) i thot të sëmuarit qe për te asgjë nuk mund të bëjë dhe është i sëmuar nga sëmundja e pashëruar, të i tilli do të shkaktoi autosugjestion me pasoja jashtzakonisht të kqia dhe të papritura. Në të kundërtën nësë mjeku thot qe sëmundja është serioze, mirëpo shërimi do të filloi me një kujdes të rregullt për shërim, nganjëhere arrihen rezultate pozitive në mënyrë qe edhe vet mjeku bënë çudi.

Nësë e shqyrtoim këtë rast kur mjeku pas kontrollit të sëmuarit, e përshkruan reqetën  dhe ia jap të sëmuarit pa kurrfar udhëzimi, ilaqet e përshkruara në këtë mënyrë kan pak shpresë se do të korrin sukses shërues, Përkundarzi, nësë ai i spjegon të sëmuarit të vet kështu qe këto ilaqe ti merr nën kushte të posaqme qe duhet pasë efekt të caktuar, në të shumtën e rastëve do të kontribuohet në drejtim të rezultateve të pritura.

Në çoftë se në sallë ku mbani seancë në mes jush qendron ndonjë mjek apo ndonjë koleg farmaceut, mos të më nënkuptojnë si armik, unë jam miku më i mirë i tyre. Dëshira ime më e madhe është qe në programin e shkencave medicinale të inkorporohet mësimi teorik dhe praktik mbi sugjestionin, çfarë është në interes të pacientëve dhe mjekëve. Çdo here kur i sëmuari vjen në kontrollë, mjekut i duhet të ia përshkruaj një apo më shumë ilaçe, edhe atëhere kur ato fare nuk nevoitën. Kur i sëmuari përseri shkon në kontrollë, vjen për të ia përshkruar mjeku ilaçin qe do ta shëroi. Në raste të shpeshta, ai nuk dinë qe gjatë shërimin më kryesorëja është higjena, mënyra e ushqimit dhe jeta se si ai e çon. Të gjitha këtyre i sëmuari i kushton kujdes të vogël, ilaçi për te është më i rëndësishme.

Nësë mjeku këshillon të sëmuarin në një mënyrë të caktuar të ushqimit, pa përdorimin e ilaçeve, i sëmuari do të ndiej moskanqësi. Ai mendon se ardhëja e tij te mjeku është e parëndësishme, dhe do të ndihet i lënduar pse nuk e ka marrë ilaçin, atëhere do të kërko njekun tjetër. Nga kjo rrjedhë se mjeku patjetër duhet ë ia përshkruaj makar një ilaç. Nësë i përshkruan një ilaç qe vet nuk mund të blejë pa lejn e mjekut, atëhere mjeku do të ndikoi qe pacienti të fito vetbesim në ilaç se do ta shërohet.

----------


## salihaj

Për tu kuptuar rëndësia e sugjestionit, respektivisht autosugjestionit, mjafton me dijtë se qenja e jonë e pavetëdijshme kryesisht është koordinues i të gjitha funksioneve në trupin tonë. Siç kam theksuar më parë, nësë ia arrijmë  të bindet qenja e jonë e pavetëdijshme qe të veproi në ndonjë organ qe nuk ka fonksionuar në mënyrë normale do të vie menjëherë, apo në mënyrë graduale, deri të normalizimi i funksionalitetit.
Si mund të ndërpritët gjakderdhëja me sugjestion, të evitohet kabëzi, jashtqitja e shrregulluar, si të zhdukën paraqitjet e ndryshme të shrregulluara (fibromet lythat) të shërohen paralizat, plagët me prejardhëje tuberkuloze, plagët si pasojë e zgjerimit të venava etj, mund të kuptoim në një mënyrë shumë të thjeshtë dhe shumë të kjartë.
Do të përmendim një shembull të gjakderdhjës së dhëmbit të shkulur, qe e kam shikuar në kabinetin e dentistit G o t e a  në T r u a. Gocë së cilës i kam ndihmuar të shërohet nga astma, nga e cila ka lënguar rreth tetë vite, një ditë më tha: kam nevojë të shkuli një dhëmb. E kam dijtë se është mjaft frikacake andaj e kam këshilluar qe ekziston mundësi se gjatë shkuljës së dhëmbit mos të ndiej dhembje. Ajo me plot knaqësi e ka pranuar këshillin tim.
Në kohën e caktuar qe jemi marrë vesh bashk kemi shkuar te dentisti. Kam qendruar afër sajë dhe i kam folë këto fjalë:
Ju asgjë nuk hetoni, ju asgjë nuk hetoni, ju asgjë nuk hetoni...
Duke vazhduar këtë sugjestion, i kam dhënë shenjë dentistit. Me një shpejtësi të madhe dhëmbi është shkulë, ndërsa përsoni D... asgjë nuk ka hetuar. Siç ngjanë shpesh, ka filluar një gjakderdhëje e madhe. Në vend qe të përdoret ndonjë mjet kundër gjakderdhëjës, i thash dentisitit qe do të provoj me sugjestion. Atëhere e kam lutë gocën D... qe të më shikoi në sy dhe i sugjerova qe të i ndërpritët gjakderdhëje për dy minuta. Kemi pritë. Goca ka pështy edhe disa here pak gjak, pastaj kemi pa së në gropën e dhëmbit gjaku kishte koaguluar.
Si të spjegojmë këtë akt? Në mënyrë të thjeshtë, nën ndikimin e mendimëve të vetë pacientit:
gjakderdhëja duhet të ndërpritët.
Qenja e pavetdijshme ka ndikuar në venat e imta dhe kapilare qe në mënyrë natyrale janë rrudh, kjo dukuri kishte mu paraqit edhe gjatë përdorimit të ndonjë mjeti tjetër për ndërprejën e gjkderdhjës. Në këtë rast, uni i ynë, pavetëdija, nën ndikimin e sugjestionit të vetëdijshëm, ka ndalë gjakderdhëjen.
Ky shembull na mundëson të kuptoim se si mund të zhduket fibromi (puçrra). Nësë qenja e ynë e pavetëdijshme pranon qe fibromi të zhduket, enët e gjakut qe e ushqejnë fibromin ngushtohen, duke e ndërpre ushqimin e fibromit, fibromi thahet dhe zhdukët.

----------


## Dorontina

deri diku shum interesante , por menyra me e mir kishte me qenpe martesa e dy gjera, hupnoza dhe medicina te punojnê se bashku..........
salihaj keni sjell material te mirê ia vlen me lexu , une kam lexu shum nga keto qe ju i keni shkru, nganjiher nevoja te shtyn te lexosh kdso gjera...

----------


## salihaj

E respektuar zonjë! Nuk me besoni se unë jam me profesion puro Inxhinier i bujqësisë (agronom). Trysnitë politike në Kosovë, më detyruan qysh se në vitet e nëntëdhjeta të futëm në psikologji, në mënyrë që të ruaj shëndetin tim fizik dhe atë psikologjik. Nuk më kanë larguar nga puna as serbët në vitet e nëntëdhjeta e as shqiptarët në vitin e 2006 për mos profesionalizëm dhe mos aftësi fizike dhe psikike. Besoni 37 vite të përvojës sime, asnjë ditë nuk kamë marrë pushim nga mjeku. Ndërsa 63 vite, mjekun vetëm e vetëm e kam pasur mik. Kurrë nuk kam qenë pacient i mjekut. Motiv për largimin e parë nga puna ka qenë gjoja se ka falimentuar Fabrika. Ajo nuk ka qenë e vërtet, por atë vit kanë larguar nga puna të gjithë shqiptarët. Motivi i largimit të dytë ka qenë pikërisht korrupsioni. Sikur të qëndrofsha në stafin udhëheqës aty ku isha, katër persona kyç nuk kishin krijuar firma të veta private. 
Paramendoni, të jesh shtëpiaku i trembëdhjetë anëtarëve të një familje, e të largojnë nga puna, si kishit me vepruar?
Kamë lexuar shumë, qe shumëkush ka gjet prehje duke iu bashkuar grupeve të ndryshme fetare. Unë atë e respektoi, por jam një person, kur një send nuk e materializoi vet, atëherë çdo gjë për mu është e kotë. Zgjodha psikologjinë. Radha e autorëve që i kam lexuar: Frojd, From, Jang, Xh. Marfi, Shelbah,Ekremen, Carnegie, Kue, Kastaneda, Gordon, Hubbard, Shri Shrimad A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami Prabhupada, Pettijohn, Beqja dhe Sabri Krasniqi. Nga ky arsenal psikologësh kamë ekstraktua librin E Emile Coue La maitris de soi-meme par Lautosuggestion consciente (si ta njohim vetveten)
Çdo gjë e kamë lidhë në mënyrë organike siç janë: nga biologjia: fiziologjinë, anatominë dhe mikrobiologjin, sidomos kamë punuar në sistemin nervor të autorit Pettijohn, ( më mirë e njoh neuroni se vetveten). Nga psikologjia: hipnoza, sugjestioni dhe autosugjestioni. Në këtë rast sugjestioni e sidomos autosugjestioni sipas Emil Kue-së është hipnozë e përkryer që e pranon masa ma e madhe mediatike. Me këtë metodë kamë eliminuar katër probleme jo të vogla në organizmin tim, por edhe shumë ka ndikuar edukata e Kue-së në familjen time. Respektoi shumë Dianetikën e L. Ron Hubbard-it, mirëpo, atë që e cekët ju që hipnoza dhe medicina të punojnë bashkë. Dianetika në mënyrë kategorike e hedhë poshtë autosugjestioni. Mu kjo fare nuk me pëlqen. Mos me zgjatë, flas për Kosovën, ku ka mundësi të lidhën në mënyrë organike medicina dhe hipnoza, kur çdo gjë është bërë biznes, ndërsa populli vuan. Me kërkuar një psikolog në Kosovë është barazi si të kërkosh një zezak në hënë. 
Kam shkrua një libër timin, tjerat i kam përkthyer nga gjuha serbokroate. Këtë që jam duke shkruar, siç është: NJERIU, EDUKATA DHE SEKSI NGA LINDJA DERI NË VDEKJE është një materie që po e imagjinoi se si njeriu të notoi në këtë botë me lehtësira sa më të mëdha dhe mund më të vogël. Respekt dhe Ju përshëndes Dorontina e nderuar.

----------


## salihaj

APLIKIMI I SUGJESTIONIT NË SHËRIMIN PSIKIK TË SËMUNDJEVE TË LINDURA OSE TË FITUAR PËR SHKAK TË MUNGESËS SË KARAKTERIT

Neuroza, ashtu shpejt, shërohet sot me anë të sugjestionit qe shumë gjatë aplikohet në mënyrën qe e kam theksuar më parë. Kam pasë rast më ndihmuar në  shërimin e një numri të madh neurotikësh, të të cilët as një mënyrë tjetër shërues nuk kan pasë sukses. Njeri nga ta  ka kalura rrafsh një muaj  në një Ent special të Luksemburgut, mirëpo pa kurrfar rezultati. Duke shfrytëzuar metodën time, është shëruar për gjashtë muaj. Atij sëmundja më kurr nuk iu ka përsëritur, sepse e kam mësuar qe vet të përdori autosugjestionin e vetdijshëm, dhe ai në mënyrë të përpikët e aplikon.

Nësë sugjestioni është i dobishëm për shërimin e sëmundjeve fizike dhe psikike, çfarë jan mundësit e saja të ndihmoi shoqërin kur fëmijtë qe gjindën në shtëpi përmirësuese duke i transformuar në qytetar të rregullt  ?

Mos të thot askush qe kjo nuk është e mundur. Kjo është e mundur për çfare do të ju sjelli argumente.

Për të ju spjeguar se në çfarë mënyre vepron sugjestioni  gjatë shërimit të mangësive në vetitë morale, do ti citoja dy raste qe janë mjaft karakteristike.

Paramendojmë se truri i ynë është dërrasë në të cilën jan të vendosura gozhdat qe paraqesin mendimet tona, shprehitë dhe instinktet nga të cilët varet aktiviteti i ynë. Nësë vërtetojm se të një përson egzistojnë disa shprehi negative, instinkt i keq, me një fjalë, një gozhdë e keqe, marrim një gozhdë tjetër qe është e drejtë dmth paraqet mendim të mirë, shprehi të mirë, instinkt të mirë e vendosim drejtpërdrejt në kokën e gozhdës së keqe dhe nga lartë e trusim me çekan. Thënë në mënyrë tjetër, e përdorim sugjestionin. Sa hynë gozhda e re aq do të del gozhda e vjetër. Në çdo trusje të re me qekan dmth me çdo sugjestion të ri, gozhda e re hyn, ndërsa ajo e vjetra del, kështu qe pas një kohe me trusje të vazhdueshme gozhda e vjetër do të del jasht, duke u ndërruar me të riun.

Esenca qendron aty qe të përsoni i padëshiruar, shprehia apo mendimi i tij ndërrohet me shprehi të re, qe e kemi sugjeruar.
Ja një shembull i ardhëshëm: quni M..., njëmbdhjetë vjeçar nga Trua, ka onanuar?  Ditën edhe natën gja qe është pasojë e pubertetit. Përveç kësaj ka qenë kleptoman dhe gënjeshtar. Në kërkesën e nënës së tij e kam aplikuar sugjestionin. Pas sancës së parë, ditën më nuk ka onanuar, mirëpo natën e ka bërë ate. Pas disa muajsh çuni në terësi ka qenë shëruar. Po në të njejtën kohë shtytja për vjedhëje ju është zvogëluar, gjithashtu pas gjashtë muajsh fare nuk ka vjedhë.

Vllau i çunit të përmendur tetëmbdhjetëvjeçar, në mënyrë të theksuar e ka urrejtë njerin nga vëllëzërit e vet. Gjithmon kur është dehur kishte dëshirë qe të lëndoi me thikë vëllaun e vet. Ka pasë gjasa se një ditë ajo do të ngjante, mjëkohësisht ka pasë një ndjenje të fortë fajsie. Kam aplikuar te ai sugjestionin. Rezultati ka qen i shkëlqyar. Padurimi i tij ndaj vëllaut është zhduk dhe ata janë afruar. Një kohë të gjatë e kam përcjellë këtë rast. Rezultati ka qenë i qendrushëm.

Kur nëpërmjet sugjestionit fitohen rezultate të tilla, a thua qe nu kishte më qenë e dobishme, edhe e pamohuar qe kjo metodë të futët edhe në entët qe miren me adoleshentët e papërmirësuar? Në mënyrë apsolute jam i sigurtë qe sëpaku pesëdhjetë përqind të fëmijve të tillë kishin me u kthy në rrugë të drejtë kur te ta kishte mu përdorë rregullisht në mënyrë të drejtë sugjestioni.

Kishit mujat të më përgjigjeni, do të egzistoj rreziku për keqpërdorimin e sugjestionit. Kjo vërejtje nuk është e pranushme pasi qe sugjestioni i parapërgaditur kishte me qenë nën kontrollin e eprorve dhe përsonave profesional (mjekëve dhe edukatorve).

Kur kishte mu paramenduar qe sugjestioni do të shkakton rrezik (çfarë nuk ka pasë rast deri me tani), i bëjë vetës pyetje a ekziston diç më e bukur në botë qe na rrethon, ndërsa fare nuk përmbanë rrezik? A mund të thuhet me këtë edhe për rrymë elektrike, automobil, avion,? A thua se edhe ilaqet qe i përshkruan mjeku apo farmacisti, nësë i dozojnë në mënyrë të zhdrejtë mund të sjellin vdekshmerinë e menjëhershme?

----------

